# 2011

## mutter2011

!  2011     .      2011.        1,5 .   3,5     .       (140 ).      ()?

     .

----------

...         2009-2010     730 -      /...  _2011 (   2011 )

----------


## mutter2011

.      730?    ?

----------

...      ,  , .. , , ,     ..

, **    : /,   ..

----------


## mutter2011

1, 5     730 ?

----------

...       _2011

----------

?

----------



----------

> 1, 5     730 ?


 


> 3,5     .

----------


## Luluka

.      28  2010 .      -  2010      2011,     ...             :Frown:   2007   ,  2008     ,   2009  ,         ...    ,          27 ...  140 ...    :Frown:

----------

> -  2010

----------


## Luluka

> 


 :Smilie:  ...  :yes:    ?   ..    2    2010,    2011     ,    ..     \  2010    144363/338,57 -   426,39   *  140    59694 .  :Wow:      19900 :Frown:  =     ,          4333,        70        2011?

----------


## .

*Luluka*,           ,    .    .

----------


## Luluka

> *Luluka*,           ,    .    .


 ????   :yes: ...    ,

----------


## Luluka

. - .   :yes:

----------


## .

,     2011

----------

,     :     2010   2011     1,5 .    2010  2011 .                   ()

----------

> ,     :     2010   2011     1,5 .    2010  2011 .                   ()


 2010     
 2011            ,     -

----------

, ,     ?             ,         .

----------

"   "...   ...   "   "...

----------

,     ,       ,                 ()      ,    ( )                ( )  ,       .";
       ,   .       ,   2         /  ,         ,        .
      ?

----------

> "   "...   ...   "   "...


.    ?   ?    %. 
   ,       2011 ,     2010- 2011      2009+2010?        2009+2008 .     2010?

----------

,   /       730?

----------

> *Luluka*,   *        ,   * .    .



     :
   10   140 ,        1  2011 . 
     ,    01.02.2011? (   730 ,    2009-2010 )
    "  "        (.2009-2010)?

----------

> ,    01.02.2011? (   730 ,    2009-2010 )


    .

           ?

----------

> .
> 
>            ?


     ..))

----------

,           . 
     ("")     ** ,      ? :Redface:

----------

** ,   (   )     ,    .      ,  -

----------

> (   )     ,    .      ,  -


. , 255-, .2 . .

----------


## ***

> ** ,   (   )     ,    .      ,  -


           2009-2010 .?      ?       ,   ..          (   )..    2011?

----------


## Pretty Ksyu

!

   :     28  2010.  ,    "-".    ,       ,  ,   10.01.2011,        ?
   -         ( .    )    ?

 !

----------

28.12.2010 ,    
   4  2010   "-",  136  2011   "-",      -         .        "-",       ?

----------


## Joli44

,    7  2011  ,   1  2010    4500 ,         5     ,  ,    ?!

----------

*Joli44*,      ,  4500 * 6 /730 *140,

----------

, ,   !!!!
   10  2011 ,    2010  2009 .  2009     !   ,       !  ? ,       ?   -          ?    ,       !
!

----------

> -          ?







> ,       !

----------

2010    5    ,.   ,      4500 ,   ,   ,     ?  ?

----------


## Joli44

!          ?

----------

> !          ?


      5178-08.

----------

> 5178-08.


  ,      ,

----------


## Joli44

140     5000 .??

----------

> ,


*Joli44*,

----------


## Joli44

!!

----------

> 28.12.2010 ,    
>    4  2010   "-",  136  2011   "-",      -         .        "-",       ?


 / , , ,  "".

   !

----------

[QUOTE= ;53074086]


   ,    ,

----------


## 86

2009.   09   09     ,       .    09   10     .      .  2  ???     .     ???   2010.     10  ..      27.10      15.03.11,           10  .           .      2009  2010???       ,   2009  2010 / 730 *30.4*40%        .       16.03.11.         2010  .  :Frown:

----------

> 2009  2010???       ,   2009  2010 / 730 *30.4*40%        .


,      ,    
2010    2008,

----------


## Olesia898

,       ,    ?    2009          ,    -    2009,       2008 ? ,     7  2011... - 7 ,  ...      ,      ...    .

----------

...      ,    ...

----------


## Sashka2014

.  -     01.01.2011.     .           ?...  ...,      01.2009  09.2009  .          ?     ?   ,      ....

----------



----------


## ectoco

))
*   31  2010* .        !      - 31  2010.
  31 
 15 
  -   .  ,  :

 09     23000
 10     23000
 10   23000
 10    33000
 10      23000
 10     23000
 10     23000
 10     23000
 10     20909,09
 10   14636,36
 10     23000
 10   27000
---------------------------
              279545,45
   = 351
  = 796,43

    = 111500,20 

????

*  .   -*_    ,       .           2010 ,     2011 .       ?      2010 ,       .

   2011        .     ,      1 .      ,    . , , ,      .        .     ""     ""     .                ,    2011 ._


*      1.5      

     19.01.11 ,   *

----------


## Sashka2014

> 


  .        ?

----------

> 31  2010 .


  ! !!!



> 2010 ,       .


.        . 



> 1.5


               730 




> 19.01.11 ,

----------


## ectoco

> ! !!!


,    .   3 ,   ,  - ! ))))




> 730


        -       730
 : 883472,01/730=1210,24
1210,24*30,4*40%=14716,52

       ? 
 50,00

----------

,      2009-2010    730,          2008-2009 , 
-      415 000,

----------

...        2009  2010

----------


## ectoco

> ,      2009-2010    730,          2008-2009 , 
> -      415 000,


  :
.08	31000
.08	52250
.08	35000
.08	35000
.09	63000
.09	35000
.09	35000
.09	35000
.09	50000
.09	70000
.09	19782,61
.09	26666,67
.09	60000
.09	35000
.09	35000
.09	35000
.10	9333,33
.10	35000
.10	55000
.10	35000
.10	35000
.10	21666,67
.10	31818,18
.10	7954,55
	883472,01


 ,

----------

*ectoco*,      2008  2009  2010

----------


## ectoco

> *ectoco*,      2008  2009  2010


!
     2010
 :
.09	63000
.09	35000
.09	35000
.09	35000
.09	50000
.09	70000
.09	19782,61
.09	26666,67
.09	60000
.09	35000
.09	35000
.09	35000
.10	9333,33
.10	35000
.10	55000
.10	35000
.10	35000
.10	21666,67
.10	31818,18
.10	7954,55
.10    0,00	
.10	0,00
.10	0,00
.10	0,00
------------------
             730222,01
730222,01/730=1000,30
1000,30*30.4*40%=12163,70

----------

*ectoco*,  ...  , ,      ?    ...

 ...      ?     ...

----------


## ectoco

> *ectoco*,  ...  , ,      ?    ...
> 
>  ...      ?     ...


  ,   -   ???   ?
,  2009  , ..    2009  280 000,    .   2010   415 000

2009    - 449449,28
2010 - 230777,73

  -

----------

2009  ,  499449,28,   415000

----------


## ectoco

> 2009  ,  499449,28,   415000


,  2009   415 000 ?    
   415000+230772,73=645772,73/730 =884,62*30,4*40%= 10756,98 ?

    2009  =  280 000

----------

:   ,   ...

      2,  7 ...

----------

> :   ,   ...
> 
>       2,  7 ...


 ,  - ,    ????   ...

   -  -  2

----------

10756.98

----------

> 415000+230772,73=645772,73/730 =884,62*30,4*40%= 10756,98 ?

----------


## 75

,     -    ,   -       /         ?!   -       ,.       ( )    ...       ?!!   ....

----------

*75*, 
          ,     :
1)       -       ,         
2)   -        
  ,      2009-2010 .
     , ..      2011 ,      2009-2010.,         1

----------


## 75

.       ,      .         ...      (  )     ?!!  ()    ,  ,  2009    ,      ...          2011           (      ),       ,..       ,       2009-2010   ,     ?!

----------

*75*,     ,     
, 
1 :     ,    2009-2010     (    ).
2 :     ,  ,       (        :    ,   )
      :   ,       2009    415000 .  ,   2010,

----------


## 75

-       ,    ?!!

----------


## professor

> -       ,    ?!!


      2011 ,     2009-2010 .!

----------

,     ,   2  ,      1,5 ,     ? . 24 ./730,      ?  !!!

----------


## professor

> ,     ,   2  ,      1,5 ,     ? . 24 ./730,      ?  !!!


  :Frown:      ,     !

----------


## professor

,  ,    < 24*=103920,

----------

> ,  ,    < 24*=103920,



 !    -       .

----------

> -


   +

----------

!  ,       ,         2009,     ?

----------

>

----------

!    ,         ,      ,       -  .    " ",             ( !     ).     (      ), ..     -         -.
  ,  ,       ?!          2009   2011(   ),     ,..    ?

----------

,      2009   2010  292170(   )

----------

2010    ,      .  ,     , ..   6  .   ?

----------


## -

2009-2010     2,9% -      ?

----------

> 2009-2010     2,9% -      ?

----------

**,      ?  ?

----------

2   .
    31 . 

     ?  15000.      31        2010.

-15000   30
 15000   31

: 30000/61 = 491,8
: 140 * 526,31 = 680852,46

  1.5 :        .


      11  2011.

    ?    ?  ?\


 30000/736=40,76 
140*40,76=5706,52    ???

----------

2008        .

----------

?     ,     ?

----------

> 2   .
>     31 . 
> 
>      ?  15000.      31        2010.
> 
> -15000   30
>  15000   31
> 
> : 30000/61 = 491,8
> ...


 
  1.5        -

----------

2010 ?

----------

> 2   .


,       .

----------

10 .       .        2008 .        .      2          .


          28  31 .

     ?  15000.      31        2010.

-15000 30
 15000 31

: 30000/61 = 491,8
: 140 * 526,31 = 680852,46

  1.5 :        .

.

----------

15 000/30=500
   500*140 = 70 000

       31.12.2010   140 ,        1,5   ?
       .        ,        4388,67

----------

> ...      ,  , .. , , ,     ..
> 
> , **    : /,   ..


  ,       ?  ,      .    ,    ,     (2010) .((

----------


## 75

> 2011 ,     2009-2010 .!


      ?!       , -          ?!!     ....

----------

*75*,   ,    (     ).

----------


## 75

, ..     ,        ,       (    -  !!)  - ?!!

----------

, ,         .

----------

,      2 .

----------

-? :Smilie:

----------

! , ! 
    1  2010.     .  15000 .      2010( ,  10  )    ???

----------

,     2009-2010    90 000   ,  4330*24.        20 000.

----------

!!!  ...   !!!

----------



----------

2 . 0,5      0,5  .       ,    2011   .    .

----------


## Inna_i_Co

:Redface: , :      2006 .   2009     ,         1.5  -    -  2010      .       .    2011       ,           2009-2008     - ?  24    2009 ? ..      ?  !

----------


## 111

,     , ( 1   ),       ,       ,     ,      . / 13000      2011 ?

----------

*111*,  # 104
*Inna_i_Co*, ,       .   24 ,   2009 ,   (01.01.-31.12). , 2007-2008  2008-2009
**,     2009-2010

----------


## VeraFet

, , ,   ,  ,        -730  ,      . ,        ,   2   ,     730,   ,   2011.  ,       ,   ?  ,      ,         ,    , -   ?

----------

> ,  ,       -730  ,      .


   3  14 



> ,   2011.  ,       ,


 .          
 ,

----------


## VeraFet

,   ,  .

----------


## Inna_i_Co

! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  .   2009   9.5 ,  2008  2007 ,  ,        .    ""      ?   ,           2012  -        7  8    ?

----------

> ! .   2009   9.5 ,  2008  2007 ,  ,        .    ""      ?   ,           2012  -        7  8    ?


       ,

----------

11 .    15 (120 )  6165 - = 5364.    19 (149)  7972 -=6935.     .  11    .
          ?         ?
P.S.     .        .
  !!!

----------

!
         ,     2011 .  .

  :
(415000/365)*140 = 159178  

  :
  ,   2011      463000,     463     730 ,      -          ,     
((463000*2)/730)*140=177589
    11 .     ,    ,      ?

----------

.       2011  - 463 000,       2009-2010,     , - 415 000.       2011  1415000*2/730*140=159178,60

----------

,  !        )    ,        ,    ,      ,   ,                .

----------

.

----------

!  ,            31  2010       ....

----------

**, 


> !  ,            31  2010      ....

----------

**, 


> 11 .    15 (120 )  6165 - = 5364.    19 (149)  7972 -=6935.     .  11    .
>           ?         ?
> P.S.     .        .
>   !!!


    4330*24/730*140=19929,86 
    11703,13
       2194,34   (  ,  4338,67  )

----------

!   .   12  2010       1  2011 .       ,    ,  .           ?    31  2010 ,  ?

----------

> !   .   12  2010       1  2011 .       ,    ,  .           ?    31  2010 ,  ?


 /      
     31

----------

!         31        ?

----------

-  31-    ,   1- ...

     :  139        ,   -,   ...

      -   -...
*
,       -   *

----------


## 125

, , ,     ,        2011 ,    ,      60 (..  12   ),        2  ,      ,    1- ?

----------


## 125

(   1,5 ),      ?

----------


## Raspberry

> 


  :yes:

----------


## 125

> 


  ?

----------


## 125

> , , ,     ,        2011 ,    ,      60 (..  12   ),        2  ,      ,    1- ?


    ,          ,   2  ?   2    ,      ,  ,  ?

----------


## Raspberry

http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=375675
    .


> ,          ,   2  ?


.

----------


## ,-

" "      !!!!  ???     !       -    !        31   !

----------

* ,-*,      .        -2010

----------


## ,-

,  !    21 .       !!!      ,  ,   ,        ,    !!!     ,    31 . :Smilie:

----------

* ,-*,  ,  .     ?

----------


## ,-

,       ?   "-"   ?

----------

* ,-*,   -   . Caps Lock

----------


## ,-

S LOCK ,    .
P.S.    -!       .

----------

-  ...

----------

,      (   )....     .

----------

* ,-*,     ,  .

* ,-*,            .

----------


## avilux

,  25  2011   .   2    3  ,       01.10.2010.                ?     2-?        2008    2009?

----------

2009-2010 ,       ,

----------


## TSS

!
,   2010.          2011..          ,     ,         ?         ? 2008  2009?

----------

> ,     ,







> ?


2009  2010,

----------

.
   .      2009,    (     17 ). 
        2010        (,    6 .).           2009  /  22000.(   100000).         /. 
    ,   ?    ,      ?
 !   !

----------

> ,   ?

----------

,     (..  1   31 . 2009).     2009   2010.?????     :         ,   ,    2010.   ,   2011   .   , ?????

----------

,   28.12.2010,     (     ),          28,       ,     -     .  ?
 -   2010

----------


## TSS

!
   . 
     30  2010.    .        (        2008  2009.)      ?             1,5    ? 2009  2010.?    2008  2009,  30  2010.    ?         ?

----------


## TSS

> ,   28.12.2010,     (     ),          28,       ,     -     .  ?
>  -   2010


 
http://www.klerk.ru/cons/skobeleva/205799/

----------


## margosha07

!  .  :  2009        ,          2010    ( )       ..     1,5      !  2011      .     :     ?;    ,      ?   !

----------


## margosha07

,     ,       .

----------


## Elenikk

[QUOTE=margosha07;53093846]
      !    ,             -      !    , ..    .         28.       ,    -  , ..           \.      -  , - 11-                , - " !"        ,     .

----------


## consyltant

.    ,       2010 .    2011.        ,

----------

-!    2009 - 2010     ,              .     ,       ,          1,5 ?        ? -    !!!  -    !!!

----------

....     2010

----------


## consyltant

2011     , - - .   2010  ,   2011 ,     2010 .  ,      2011    ,       ,    2011 .

----------


## consyltant

2011       2009,2010 ,   . ,     2009  2010,  12             , ..   2010 .      ,    .

----------


## consyltant

?

----------


## illa25

,      2011 ?? .

----------


## consyltant

,     .

----------


## illa25

> ,     .


      ?  ?

----------

.      2011   ,     ,    2010

----------


## illa25

> .      2011   ,     ,    2010


   ?

----------

> ?

----------

10 ,       ?

----------


## consyltant

?  ?
  !   2009     ,   2010,   .       2        ,        ,       12  .   ,

----------


## consyltant

> 10 ,       ?


   ,   .          2009,2010  2011     .     ,          .     .   ,    ,     .

----------

2009  2010   20000-22000 ..
    ,       ...

----------

> !
>    . 
>      30  2010.    .        (        2008  2009.)      ?             1,5    ? 2009  2010.?    2008  2009,  30  2010.    ?         ?


   28.12.10  16.05.2011

----------

> 2009  2010   20000-22000 ..
>     ,       ...


,  !!!
   /  2009-2010  23000,   2010    ,    2011   8800!!!! 5   !!!!    !!!

----------


## consyltant

,    8800,     2   (    )      5000.

----------


## Gala-7

, ,   ,      30-       (,  1 )?       -       ...          -    140 ?

----------

> ,      30-       (,  1 )?


 


> -       ...


 


> -    140 ?


   140,  110 (   )

----------


## consyltant

,  ,      .  :  ,          /.         .    50000             .                    .   ,     ,   .

----------

> ,  ,      . .


  , /      ,            :Smilie: 
         -      ,               :Smilie:

----------

> ,  ,      .


     .         .



> .     50000


  ?

----------


## Raspberry

> 50000


  :yes:

----------


## Sv1

:

    22.11.2010       -  .

        ?            ...    :Frown:

----------


## Sv1

( 2 )  2009.   30.09.2009   ...  10000,00

    01.11.09  28.02.10   ... 10000,00

 2010  01.03.2010  31.07.10     ... 18000,00

 16.09  03.11.10     ... 40000,00

  22.11.10  ..     ... 8000,00

       .           . :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown: 

 !!!!!!

----------


## consyltant

2009 - 9   10000 =90000 
     20000   110000 
2010- 6   18000=108000   1,5   40000=60000      =10000 
  288000:730 .  =394,52   55      140 .      8000,    8000:30140=37333,           .   ,     .

----------


## Sv1

.      ...   2-  ..  ?        ?            .

----------


## Gala-7

> ,  ,      .  :  ,          /. ...   ,     ,   .


 ,     .  ,   -

----------


## consyltant

.      ,   ,   ,     .

----------


## consyltant

.      /  .     2  ,   730     - .   .  ,     ,    .   -  .      20 . -  .

----------

,    2011 ?
 :Frown:

----------


## illa25

? ?

----------


## consyltant

,

----------


## consyltant

> ? ?


       ? (-)

----------


## -33

!!!!!
 ,     : 28  2011   4  2011 ???-    ....
      23  2009 
    :  20  31  2010 
 6 000 - 7 000 ...
    ?  28.03   04.04....
  ???
 !!!

----------

-         ...

  -  2 ...   ...

----------


## consyltant

> !!!!!
>  ,     : 28  2011   4  2011 ???-    ....
>       23  2009 
>     :  20  31  2010 
>  6 000 - 7 000 ...
>     ?  28.03   04.04....
>   ???
>  !!!


   28 .   /   ,              1,5 .   ,    .  23  2009    ?

----------


## nat2011

.  ,      2010,        2011..       ?      2010..     ,       .. ?
 . :yes:

----------


## -33

> 28 .   /   ,              1,5 .   ,    .  23  2009    ?


  6   2007 ,  ,   15  2008   12  2009 ,    10       23  2009.

----------


## consyltant

> .  ,      2010,        2011..       ?      2010..     ,       .. ?
>  .


 ,   .  -      ,          , .   ,       ..       .   ,           .    .,   .

----------


## consyltant

> 6   2007 ,  ,   15  2008   12  2009 ,    10       23  2009.


      01.01.2009  12.11.2009   23.11.2009  31.12.2010,    730.     ,      ,   .     ,           ,                .

----------


## nat2011

> ,   .  -      ,          , .   ,       ..       .   ,           .    .,   .


  :Smilie:      ..
    ..     ..       ..  ,,   ,       ..   365 :Frown:  :Frown: (        )..    ..   3    .    :Frown:

----------


## consyltant

,   ,   .      ,     . ,    .

----------


## chipola

,    .          1,5   2011 , .      2010 .   2011        -?

----------


## _

. 
1)  2009-2010 (9 )      .
           ?
2)  - 2009 , ,   2,    ,    .            ?

----------


## UserKat

,             12 ,   12.01.2011,     2010  (412  08 )  2011 (438  87 )?

----------


## _

2011?

----------

> ,             12 ,   12.01.2011,     2010  (412  08 )  2011 (438  87 )?


 ,           
     ,     -        /  
  ,   ,       , ..  2010

----------

> 2011?


-

----------

> . 
> 1)  2009-2010 (9 )      .
>            ?
> 2)  - 2009 , ,   2,    ,    .            ?


 ?
  2     ,

----------


## yakutova

,       .       (     ),        2010 (415 000)   2011  (463 000).     "  ,       ,    ,      ,            ... ** ,  365.  ,   ,        463 000?

----------


## consyltant

> ,    .          1,5   2011 , .      2010 .   2011        -?


 ,    ,   ,   -

----------


## consyltant

> . 
> 1)  2009-2010 (9 )      .
>            ?
> 2)  - 2009 , ,   2,    ,    .            ?


1.        .
2.  ?

----------

.        ..      ,        ..?  :        50   ?

----------

> .        ..      ,        ..?  :        50   ?


2. 50 
1.            .
      ,

----------


## 88

!   ,  2010    ,    7  2010 ,   2011   , 1     .   10000.      3   ,    .     ?      ? ?    (((   ((((

----------

> !   ,  2010    ,    7  2010 ,   2011   , 1     .   10000.      3   ,    .     ?      ? ?    (((   ((((


 
   ,      
     , -

----------

!
  3,5 ,         .,      ,       ,   ?    ?
      ?

----------

> !
>   3,5 ,         .,      ,       ,   ?    ?
>       ?


   ...  ,        /...     -   ?   ,         /?
    ,   ?

----------


## ansh-olga

, .      ,                ,.      .   -  ????  :Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown:       .

----------

*ansh-olga*, 


> -  ???


.      .     .     10        ,        .

----------


## Syuzan.87

.          1,5   .      2009-2010     13   \ 5000. 
     72500\730=99,3  *140=13904

         ?

----------


## ansh-olga

,  ,   )))

----------

/   03.01.2011.    01.02.2011.            ,   ???         30 .

----------

> /   03.01.2011.    01.02.2011.            ,   ???         30 .


  -

----------

> .          1,5   .      2009-2010     13   \ 5000. 
>      72500\730=99,3  *140=13904
> 
>          ?


     /

----------

!   2010      ,       , ,   .  ,       2010      2011? .

----------

> 


 ,         2010       ?

----------


## Nikulova

,  ,         ,           ""? .

----------

> !   2010      ,       , ,   .  ,       2010      2011? .


     ,     
      2010,      2010

----------

> ,         2010       ?


     ? ""   140

----------

> ,  ,         ,           ""? .


     ,

----------


## alex1703

!!     !!   ?   !!! 

   14  2011        343-                   


     3        



 1:

   3    8  2010   343-                    (   , 2010,  50, . 6601) ,     :

 3:

1.     29  2006   255-              (    )   ,       ,    ,         ,         ,   ,    2  3  .

2.     ,         ,     1   31  2011  (),       ,         29  2006   255-              ( ,         ),         ,      ,             ,     24  2009   212-        ,     ,              2010 .  

3.   ,         ,    ,    ,             29  2006   255-              (    )          ,    ,        29  2006   255-              (    ),    ,       29  2006   255-              ( ,         )..

 2:

1.           .
2.    3    8  2010   343-                    (    )   ,   1  2011 .





         3                     

        3                      (  )                      ,   1  2011     8  2010   343-                    (    343-). 

  343-  ,          ,           ,     ,     .  1  2011         12  ,     ,                 .

  343-     1  2011     3     ,  1  2011   .  

 , ,          1  2011 ,         343-       2009  2010  .

            ,          -  (,  2009 ),    12          ,     ,               ,         .

         2011         ,               ,    343-,        ,          .

     3   343- ,    ,             ( )   2011 ,         ,         ,       ,   1  2011 .      ,    343-,      ,      .  ,           . 

 2  ,              ,   1  2011 .                 ,      343-    1  2011       ,            ,   1  2011 .

-     343- 
         343-
.    "  "

----------

,   1 ,

----------


## alex1703

? 
.  11 01 11    !!     8 12 10 !!   14 02 11 !!       !          ?

----------

> ? 
> .  11 01 11    !!     8 12 10 !!   14 02 11 !!       !          ?


..  8.12.10   ?    ,

----------


## alex1703

4 330  6200    ?

----------


## alex1703

? 
.  11 01 11    !!     8 12 09 !!   14 02 11 !!      !          ?       !

----------

- 4330.

----------


## alex1703

!!   ((4330*24)/730)*140=20020 ?????????? :EEK!:  :Asthanos:

----------

*alex1703*,  ?     -  -

----------


## alex1703

11000.   8 12 2009    11 01 2011
              .    14   .

----------

,     ,      .       50  .

----------


## ansh-olga

,      ,     ,    ???
    \  8500.  13 .

----------

.          1,5   .      2009-2010     13   \ 5000.
     72500\730=99,3  *140=13904

         ? 


   4 .  ,       /, ,    ,     ....  !!!!

----------


## nat2011

> ,      ,     ,    ???
>     \  8500.  13 .


    ..        -  (, ,    ). 
   2010      .     - 230 .

8500*12/230*140=62086
  .. :Smilie:     ...

----------


## nat2011

> .          1,5   .      2009-2010     13   \ 5000.
>      72500\730=99,3  *140=13904
> 
>          ? 
> 
> 
>    4 .  ,       /, ,    ,     ....  !!!!


...
    ..     ..      ?
  ..   ..       ..

----------

.    11.01.11.       2010.   10

----------

?

----------

,  :       2009      - /    ""  30 000 .,    2009      ,  /    (    -- 2010   )  /  2010  18 500 .            ???    31  2011 .
    !

  ,     2009 ,     , .. /        ,    ,  /  ,        ?

----------

,    
      ,   ,

----------

...       ...  "",   10   - ...  ...   ...          ,   ...   ...   ...

----------

08.12.2010 .  343-.

----------

**,     .        14.01.2011.

----------

> ...       ...  "",   10   - ...  ...   ...          ,   ...   ...   ...


   -         -   
  7  -     , -

----------


## .

.       .
  2011   .          2011    .    2010       ,   . 
         .         .
     ?

----------


## 88

?   ?    1,5 ?

----------


## LeeoN

!    (    11 ,      ( 5 .)-       ) 
1.           . .  5  -         (  ?)
2.        . .  2  -      . . ,   ? (    4000    2) ?

----------

1.      5      140    
2.   ,        .  -   -     .          .   2-.   "  "

----------

2010,       2011,      2009   2010      ,    2009   2009 .

----------

,      20.01.2010.,      ,      ?

----------



----------

"             2010,       2011,      2009   2010      ,    2009   2009 . "

 ,   ,     /  !         ,      ...           (   ),     ...

----------


## 111

!     (   )     12.01.2011,  15000 .    ? -? -? .

----------

> !     (   )     12.01.2011,  15000 .    ? -? -? .


     ,     :Smilie: 

    -

----------

!  :   ,        16       ,   11         .   :Frown:   :Frown: 
     ?      ?      !!!            ?       2-?   "_     ,   ,      ,   12 ,     ,    8    19.05.95  81-.       1  2011   ....... .     (   24.11.2008  204-)._

----------


## nat2011

> !  :   ,        16       ,   11         .   
>      ?      ?      !!!            ?       2-?   "_     ,   ,      ,   12 ,     ,    8    19.05.95  81-.       1  2011   ....... .     (   24.11.2008  204-)._


 !        ?
    ..  ..

----------


## nat2011

.
 . 11  . "" . 12  N 865           ,         .          ()   .   ,     :
-        ;
-  ;
-         ;
-         .

        (. 1 . 81  )       .  . 178           ,         ,        .            ,            ,    .                 ,    (. 137  ).           (. 261  ).

----------

> .
>  . 11  . "" . 12  N 865           ,         .          ()   .   ,     :
> -        ;
> -  ;
> -         ;
> -         .


          140   ,         01.11.2011  438,87 .?

----------

11.01. 11,        ,    ,      ?

----------

> ?


 ,  ,  ?

----------

:          1,5 ,       3,5  -          ?       2     ?

----------

> ,  :       2009      - /    ""  30 000 .,    2009      ,  /    (    -- 2010   )  /  2010  18 500 .            ???    31  2011 .
>     !
> 
>   ,     2009 ,     , .. /        ,    ,  /  ,        ?


     ,  - ,

----------

...      -...     -    ...    ,  ...

----------

?   ,   2    ,                 .        ?

----------

> ?   ,   2    ,                 .        ?


  ,

----------

> ...      -...     -    ...    ,  ...


       ,                ,       ,                  .... ?

----------

,         30  2010  18  2011  .. 10000.   .   6   3 .   ...         ???  ???

----------

.       :    2009  2010 ,  , ,    () (!!!!!!!)      730. .. "255- ,  375-   " (   ).        , ..   .      , ..         ,     , ..     2  .      ,         !!!
          (   2011 ,      2010).   412,08 (  2010 ).

----------

. 
  .   2007       .    90 ..     1,5   7,500 .    2010       .             (  ,        3 ).    ,              .    ,    ?         ?     ? 
  .

----------


## !!

17.01.2011 .     
    ? 


, 18  2011 

2011.01.17
         -


           ""          1,5    2011.
 ,                 2011 .              .
, 1     ,        ,      2  ,    1 ,   .
         ,          ,     1   .

        !  :Cool:

----------


## mama2011

2011         1,5 .     ,        2008-2009 ,   2009-2010 (..  2010     156 )?    ,   2008.    7

----------


## elenaforever

,      (140 )  1 .
    ,    1  2009  31  2010 
 1  2009  28 2011 ?
==========
 -  ""     ,    ?
------------
  -        2011   ?

----------


## Raspberry

> ,    1  2009  31  2010


  :yes:

----------


## Raspberry

> ,        2008-2009


  :yes: 


> ,   2008.    7


,          .

----------


## Raspberry

> -  ""     ,    ?


830000/730=1136,99  ,    -.    -,  415000/365=1136,99  .    .  :Big Grin:

----------


## Raspberry

> -        2011   ?


                             13.12.2010 N 357- -  01.01.2011 - 11703,13

----------


## Raspberry

> .       :    2009  2010 ,  , ,    () (!!!!!!!)      730. .. "255- ,  375-   " (   ).


  :EEK!:  :Mad:

----------


## elenaforever

> 





> 


         2011,        2009-2010?
  2009-2011?

----------


## 1981

, .      ,      ?          3- ,     2009 .      11.01.2011.   ,    ,     ,         . , ,        ,     .    ,   ,     ,    ,     ? ..           2009 ,     2007-2008 .?    8      .

----------


## Raspberry

> 2011,        2009-2010?
>   2009-2011?


   , ..  2011  -    01.01.2009  31.12.2010.     2011 . , ,      -.

----------


## Raspberry

> 2007-2008 .?    8      .


.


> .

----------


## 1981

> .


 .       -  ? -       .
    ?       ,    ,      :Smilie:

----------

> 375-**   " (   ).


  ?  :Wow:

----------


## Raspberry

> ?


  922 ,  . ,  .  :Wow:

----------


## YUM

> ?


 :yes:       . .
 -   .     .
 .   . :Wink:

----------

*YUM*,    +.  375- -      .           ""   :Wink:

----------


## 0111

,  ...
   :    ...       6  (     8  )   2008   2008,  16          3-  (15  2011 .  ).
 19  2011           ...
       2008 . 13050   ,          ???

----------


## Raspberry

> .       -  ? -       .
>     ?       ,    ,


 
 08.12.10 N 343-

   "   

 "
http://mvf.klerk.ru/rass/r268_18.htm
    255-  29.12.2006

----------


## 1

!!!!!
  2008      2008   1   
  2008 149428  
 2009  5303
  2011

----------


## mama2011

!     ?       ,         (, , . 2- ),    . 14  343-   . ,        ,  .

----------


## xantipa

,,  2011    .         ,     3850 ..

----------


## TSS

,     30  10.,       .  ,     2008.      ,   .   ,    -    2  .  -      -  ,        ?    ,       -      2008-2009?

----------


## .

.
       1,5   03.02.2010-22.04.2011.         01.09.2010.         1,5 ,      1,5   17.01.2011. 
      1,5   /   .
    ( 17.01.2011-22.04.2011)?

----------

> *      1,5*   /   .


 ,   ,     .        2011.

----------


## 123

11,01
2011 ,

----------


## yuliya3131

!  ,          (     2009 ) 11           (  2 ),     ,              ?  !!!

----------


## 31

> 11,01
> 2011 ,


  ,

----------


## 31

> !  ,          (     2009 ) 11           (  2 ),     ,              ?  !!!


1. 
2.

----------


## 123

.    ,         ,

----------

> 11,01
> 2011 ,


   ,   
  -    ,

----------


## .

> 2011.


?

----------


## inessaa

2009   2010    , 2010   2011.   ,      .     ? :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:

----------

> *Joli44*,      ,  4500 * 6 /730 *140,


  ,      ,         ?

----------

, ,        13.01.2011 . 
1)       ?   -?
2)      2- ,    ?
4330*24\730*140=19 929,86?
3)      10    ?
4)          4330?
5)     ?  ,  ,   ?
6)      ?
7)        ?

----------

* .*,   ? :Smilie:        -    .    .

----------

> .    ,         ,


      ,

----------


## 223

> , ,        13.01.2011 . 
> 1)       ?   -?
> 2)      2- ,    ?
> 4330*24\730*140=19 929,86?
> 3)      10    ?
> 4)          4330?
> 5)     ?  ,  ,   ?
> 6)      ?
> 7)        ?


  ?
1. ,    
2.     ????       .   ,      -  
3. 10      
4. 
5. 
6.        /,  
7. ,              - -  /

----------


## 123

??????????    2009      , 11,01,11    ,.     ??????????          2010        50 .!!!!!!!!!         , ?????????????

----------

,  ?  :Wink: 
    ,    ?  ?

----------


## 123

!    5200  8000,    3300,

----------

,     -      .

----------

2-  -        ,   ?

----------

.     .

----------

-     ?

----------


## Krujopinka

!    :     3-   -  1-   2-  ,        ???         ,    ..  ?

----------


## Krujopinka

> ,     30  10.,       .  ,     2008.      ,   .   ,    -    2  .  -      -  ,        ?    ,       -      2008-2009?


    - ???
        2010,        2010 .   ?

----------

*Krujopinka*,   (!)     ,   ,   2011,       .

----------

del

----------


## .

> .       .
>   2011   .          2011    .    2010       ,   . 
>          .         .
>      ?


  -  ?

----------


## Krujopinka

** , ..         ?  #324

----------


## Raspberry

> -     ?


  .

----------


## dreadik

1  2009 .   2011    .              :     ?

----------

?

----------


## dreadik

> ?


  .

----------

...

----------


## andnaty

?

----------


## dreadik

?      ,     .      .

----------

...     ...
    ...     ...

----------


## dreadik

9  .......  ))))

----------


## Krujopinka

> !    :     3-   -  1-   2-  ,        ???         ,    ..  ?


 :Confused:

----------


## mama2011

,            ?     7     !

----------

.      ?          ?

----------


## TSS

> *Krujopinka*,   (!)     ,   ,   2011,       .


           ?
   ,   30  2010,         2008  2009.?

----------

: 2009-2010  2008-2009

----------

""  2011   :
        2011   2009-2010 .   -

----------


## TSS

> ""  2011   :
>         2011   2009-2010 .   -


        ...         ,    -...   -         ?

----------

*TSS*,      ?
         -        .

----------


## Vesta27

!      30.01.2011  18.06.2011 (140).     2009  2010.  415 .  , ..    415000*2/730*140=159178,08.       34583,00.     .     ,   :
30.01.11-31.01.11 - 34583/31*2=2231,16
01.02.11-31.05.11 - 34583*4 = 138332,00
01.06.11-18.06.11 - 34583/30*18=20749,80
 161312,96
    ??????       ????
      -         ,       (,  )??????
   -         .  1,5????
  .

----------

-   ....   20.03.2008  05.10.2009 (1.6.).    .    .    6.09.10. ( ,     ),   01.12.10   .     20 .    ,           3,5 ,    .   ,     2 ,   -    10 ...    ???

----------

> ,           3,5 ,    .


  ,   2009  2010.

----------


## TSS

> *TSS*,      ?


, ... ,      2010,       2009-2010  2008-2009....

     ...           (   :Smilie:  ),                .... (     2008-2009    )       ...     ...      1,5 ,     2008-2009...

----------

,  ,         ,    ? ..

----------

> (   ),


 , ,     . .   ?????

----------


## adi-bear

!   ,       27  (..     ),     -?

----------



----------


## adi-bear

> 


,  ,  :Smilie: 

P.S.: !

----------

> , ... ,      2010,       2009-2010  2008-2009....
> 
>      ...           (   ),                .... (     2008-2009    )       ...     ...      1,5 ,     2008-2009...


 
       2010,             12 
     ,    2011 -

----------

2008  ( 6500)   2008    (  2200)    2010    . 6000     .. 
    ,     ,         !?
       !?

----------

** ,        ?  ,     ,  ,   ,      2 ?

 ,      ,     -2010.

----------

> 2008  ( 6500)   2008    (  2200)    2010    . 6000     .. 
>     ,     ,         !?
>        !?


 


      -   ,

----------

,           (   ),      ..    ..

       ,   -      ,   !?
   , ?
            ?

          1,5   ?

----------

,   .

----------


## TSS

> 2010,             12 
>      ,    2011 -


  30  2010.,   2011 .,        ,     2011 . (    )      .

----------

24  2011 ,      ?  ,           ,    .      .

----------

> -        ,       (,  )??????
>   .


, ,

----------



----------

, .     24  2011,       ?      .   ,           .

----------

,      .

----------

?

----------

- .   -  ,    ,

----------

,     ?

----------

**,       24      ?

----------

,       .  .

----------

> 255.     
> 
> **


    ,        .

      .     ,       .   -           ,    .   -?

----------

,    .        .         ,        .

----------

"  ",   ?

----------

,     ,    .     .

----------

> ,     ,    .     .


   ? :Redface:  :Redface:

----------


## nat2011

> , .     24  2011,       ?      .   ,           .


   482772-5
     3   "      "            "
(                 )

    ..

http://www.duma.gov.ru/faces/lawsear...jsp?c=482772-5

----------

> ?

----------

,  :  4 (     2 ,..  2010    )      , ,          /   5 ?      730?

----------

6  ,    ,          -  20 .

----------

. .
        14 .            3- .    50.      ?   50 .  1,5  +      1,5       730? ?      ?  ?

----------


## LeeoN

,          (3  )  2,5  ,      5,5  -          -    6  !        ?
   !

----------


## Dinchik

> ,          (3  )  2,5  ,      5,5  -          -    6  !        ?
>    !


        2009-2010..  ,      +    (      )  .  , ,             .      .         6 ,     .

----------

> 2009-2010..  ,      +    (      )  .  , ,             .      .         6 ,     .


   !!!

----------

!
  2009 .   ,   2010      ,   2010   -  (((.    2011  ,  ?       ?   ?   ?     2   2009  -    ?    ?      1,5 ?

----------

,           -   .      .

----------

> !
>   2009 .   ,   2010      ,   2010   -  (((.    2011  ,  ?       ?   ?   ?     2   2009  -    ?    ?      1,5 ?


    -

----------

> -


   -    2011       - ?   2   2009.         ?    -     -     ..  01.01.2009   2009. ?

----------

.    2010.     1,5 .          ? 

        2006 ,   .      2010        2010 ,      2011.   2011: 
 /    / 730 * 31 (  ) ?

----------


## .

, ! 
    ,   .
      ?????
    . 
 4 ,   -,  - .
      415000  ,    .

   ()  ?         ,          ?

  . !!

----------

, , , .
     01.01.2011,       20-   (   ), / 10000. 
   ,       

10000*6/730*140=11506,85

    - -,   ?

----------

,         ?

----------

**,   01.02.2011    ?            19929,86
**,

----------

.    .      19.10.2010.  07.03.2011.   .         .   (2.01.2011.)       16 .     - .   ?    ,     ?  /   -   .     100%   16  .  ?

----------

, ,       ,     2009.

,   (      ).   

01.09.2009 
 2010   (    )
01.01.2011      10000. 
20-   2011    

, ,   ,                ?
.

----------

,   ,       8  2009 .              4330*24/730*140=19929.

 -      255-,         .     ,       46

----------


## .

,  .....
    .....

----------

14 .            3- .    50.      ?   50 .  1,5  +      1,5       730? ?      ?  ?

----------


## Raspberry

> ?????


  :yes: 
   .

----------


## 1

7 ,    5 .

----------


## 1

? 
         7 ,    5 .???

----------


## .

.   ,      ? ..   ()      ?                .   ,     ?

----------


## Raspberry

> ,     ?


 255-  343-  :yes:

----------

100%,   2011     ?
      ,     ?

----------


## Raspberry

"2.  ,                        , *   ,          *  (,  ),        -      (,  )          ,      14   ,    (,  )  ,    .";
343- .13 .2

----------


## 1

7 .     7 .

----------

* 1*,    - ,       7 .

----------


## 1

?      2 .

----------

-

----------

2009  2010 , 1  8,  7500,         ,  13.000   ???

----------


## .

Raspberry,     !!!
  ,       2011 .

           415000  ???      ,         ,        ??

-   ,              .         ,     ?

----------


## 1

,    .    ?????????

----------


## Raspberry

> ,       2011 .


       .  :Wink: 
    .     ,           415 000 .          2   . ...  :yes:

----------


## Mon-mon

, ,    (.    16 )   2011.   20  2010.      (  4  )? .    ,  140  ?  .

----------


## 88

:          2 ,      1     (  ),              140 ?????

----------


## freziya

> , ,    (.    16 )   2011.   20  2010.      (  4  )? .    ,  140  ?  .


    ,      .        -, ..   .

----------

""...

----------


## Mon-mon

> ""...


  4      (((
  -  -,    ?

----------

.     ..   . ,  ,        :Frown:

----------

> ,      .        -, ..   .


      ,   140  .     .
   ..    2011 .

----------

> 4      (((
>   -  -,    ?


  .      1-  2011,    4- 2010 .

----------


## 777

!
 ,  1     1  1       ,         1,5 ,     3 .          ,  2      () .   3  .
        /      1,5 .        ?       ?
    ,      .    .      .

----------


## nni

, !    ... 
 1.      2010,     .       2011,         ? .. /  2011       ?

 2.       ,      /?  70           ...     ,      ?

----------

01.03.2007   
01.03.2008      
24.01.2011    (     3 , )
   2011       .
 .. 14 500  
         ?    /      1,5 ?         ?     ((((
   !

----------


## ulka

> 13.12.2010 N 357- -  01.01.2011 - 11703,13


,,      (  )??   :   ,    ?
  ?? 
      ??
(  )

----------


## Dinchik

> :          2 ,      1     (  ),              140 ?????


88,            1 ,      ,      .   ,   . ..          .,  .    ,     (    ),         . ..       .

----------


## 777

!
 ,  1     1  1      (2007 ),         1,5 ,     3 .           ( 2010),  2      () .   3  .  18 ..  28 ..
        /      1,5 .        ?       ?
   ,      .    . 
    ,       .  ,      -  .
.
 .      ,

----------


## Krujopinka

> ,         ?
> 
> 
> **,


 !   ?
       ,          :Frown:

----------


## 82

,      . ,   2011      ( 12 )     ( 2 ).

    ...  2 ,   2009   2010  ( 2011    ). ?
  12 ,     2010  , ,  ,   2010-2011. ?
 ?...

----------



----------

,                  1 .        ??            ?  :Wow:

----------

...

   ...  -   ...        ...

----------

-   ?

----------


## 777

14    .    .  ...
 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Frown: 
 1     1  1      (2007 ),         1,5 ,     3 .           ( 2010),  2      () .   3  .  18 ..  28 ..    10 
        /      1,5 .        ?       ?
   ,      .    . 
    ,       .  ,      -  .
.
 .      ,

----------


## Raspberry

> ,      -  .


    , ..     .  :yes: 


> ,


 


> 14    .    .

----------


## 777

Raspberry
 !!!!! ..    2010 .       ?  ,      /  14 ?

----------


## Raspberry

> ..    2010 .       ?


  :yes: ,    . ..         , .    (  - ).         14 ,       ,           ,    ,       .        (    ),      - , , ,       .

----------


## 777

Raspberry      9 .     140    8, ..   ?       (  )        -      .

----------


## Raspberry

> 140


,        ,    /,          .        1 , ,    .        ,       ..  ,     .  


> - , , ,       .


  :yes:

----------


## 777

Raspberry,  !    .

----------

> ...
> 
>    ...  -   ...        ...


    ...         :Frown:       -,       :Abuse:  :Abuse:  :Abuse:

----------


## 1981

11    .        , ,   ,    .        ,       2012  (???)      .   ,         ,  ,    .  ,   . .

----------

,      1,5      , . 4120,82,        4388,67? !

----------



----------

!       13833,33,    ?      -13825,75...

----------

?

----------

10  ...

----------

,    .     04  2011 .             2009  2010 (   5    ).    2009 -   ,       281 140,11 ,   -36 548 ,   2010 - 300 688,66 ,    39 090 . 
  (281 140,11+300 688,88):730 * 140 =111 583,64     ?

----------


## 36

.      2-  2009 .(   )    5000 .   . ..   ,    . 2-  2010          10000 .,        ,    .        12  2011.  .          -   ? ( ,   ,    , )

----------


## Raspberry

> ?


 .

----------


## elena812000

2011  2012 .    .

----------


## elena812000

, 27  -  .       ,      ,    2011-2012 ,  -   .

 2010      ,         1  2011          ,        .

"    -  2011  2012 -     (      )", -           " "     .

----------

*elena812000*,    -  -    ,  ,    .     -  - .

----------


## elena812000

,     .        1 . ..    2010 ,     2000.   (((  .

----------

:
       , ..  2 ...

  (     _) :

- ,   - (    -) -      .     ,   ...

- ,   - (     ) -       :Wow: 
  ,   ,          ... (,   )

          " "  :Stick Out Tongue:  ( ,    :        )   :Cool:

----------


## .

!
      :
  2008  30.12.2010       
    04.2010         1,5 .
 09.2009  30.12.2010       .
 01.01.2011        .
 2009-2010       :  -541241,22,   2285,29,  2010  62326,08
 2009-2010      : - 184090,90.   2045,75,  2010  20932,20
   ,          2009+2010,    730*30,4*40%? (810861,44/730*30,4*40% = 13506,95

----------


## 1

?     2010      2011  7 .. 15000   ?

----------

> ?     2010      2011  7 .. 15000   ?


    -    ( )             "-", ..     ...

----------


## 777

, 27    .                 2011-2012 ,  -   . 

      2011  2012       ,     ,                  . 

  ,         ,         .   ,          ,      .. 

  ,               1  2011 .

http://www.baltinfo.ru/2011/01/27/Pu...anitsya-185054

----------


## elena812000

2011.       ,           2010 ?         ? ..

----------


## Krujopinka

> 2011.       ,           2010 ?         ? ..


     , ..   2010 ,        ,      .

----------

2010 ,      2009    "",   2010   (     )   "",    2011   (     )   "".  .

----------

??       ,     .       .  ?       ?

----------

> , , , .
>      01.01.2011,       20-   (   ), / 10000. 
>    ,       
> 
> 10000*6/730*140=11506,85
> 
>     - -,   ?


      ?         ,    .     10000*6/-  *140

----------

!     730.

----------

> !     730.


  :Smilie:        ,    ????
    -     , . /730

----------

> !     730.


 ,   ...    /   -     ...
 ,        ...

----------

> .  ?       ?


 ,                .

----------

. ,   ,       3      (  2398,68)      ,        4388,67 ? (   ).

----------

> 3


   1,5 ?)

       -

----------

> , ..   2010 ,        ,      .


      ,    -,    -/-  ? :Wow:

----------

> -/-  ?


      ?  :Wink:    -         ...

----------


## Krujopinka

> ,    -,    -/-  ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Krujopinka
> 
> 
>      , ..   2010 ,        ,      .


    "__ "  :Redface: ...     ..    !

----------


## OlyaSunny

,      ?

----------

> ,      ?

----------

? - - ?

----------


## MAriZA

31-?  ? :yes:

----------

4.1   ( )

	28.01.2011	      (    09.02.2011)

----------

2010 ,      2009    "",   2010   (     )   "",    2011   (     )   "".     ?      .  .

----------

> *  2010*

----------

,    .    ,            2.000??          ? ...

----------

> 


         ,   (((???         . .   .        2 ??

----------

,     11.01.11.      ,      ,    , ..  2009-          /   . 
 :          (    ),     ? , ..  ,    ,              !

----------

.          3-  (  10.2008).      .    . 1.        ,       ? 2.         ( )?    /  ,      (   )?

----------

...

----------

!

----------

> ....


...

 :




> . .

----------

.           ,        ???         !

----------

.       2009. 8  2011   .     ?     .     2011.  . 15000.

----------


## Dinchik

.      .  ,        ,   .   .   - .

----------

11.01.11     .                       .            ..      ???

----------

> 11.01.11     .                       .            ..      ???


          ?

----------


## Raspberry

> .            ..      ???


 ,   . :No-no:        .

----------

> ,   .       .


  .         !            .

----------


## Lyubov K

, .
     11.09.2006. 
 11.01.2009  15.06.2009   .
 16.06.2009  03.10.2010     1,5 .          05.02.2010  04.07.2010.
 04.10.2010  ......2012     3- .
    2009-2010       ?

----------


## Raspberry

> .


   ,        , ,  , . ,    ,         .      .     .  :Frown:

----------


## Raspberry

> 2009-2010       ?


,       ,  .  , ..   .

----------

> ,        , ,  , . ,    ,         .      .     .


             /       /      10

----------


## Raspberry

> /       /      10


  ,   ,     ,   .    ,         -,     ,     .   -   , ..  01.01.2011.     ,   ,      . ,   ,        .  :Frown:

----------

Raspberry                    ?

----------


## Raspberry

/ 730 .   ,  / ,    . 4330*24/730=142,36*140=19930,40   :Frown:

----------


## Lyubov K

> ,       ,  .  , ..   .


      ?
      .      :
. 1 . 14 225-
"...
 ,     ,     ** ,                 ()      ,    ( )                ( )  ,       ."

----------


## Raspberry

,          ,   .     (-    ),          ,  .



> " , ** ,       , *         ()     * ,    ( )                ( )  ,       ."

----------

> / 730 .   ,  / ,    . 4330*24/730=142,36*140=19930,40


           15000           ?

----------


## Raspberry

,  


> ?


.

----------

> ,  .


  .

----------

.      2006 .   2007  6  2010    +   .  7  2011   .    ?

----------


## Raspberry

> ?


, .       ,   .  ,   .

----------

.Raspberry 
1)    02.02.2011,   .    15.06.2010 / 11 000, .    2 - 69649,96 (    2  9464,96),     60185,00.    ..  .  2009   166 156,46.       2009   2010.    2009   2010  0,00 .,  ?    .?
2)   ,  29  2010    ( 29.11.2010  06.12.2010),     ( / 11 000,   8 ,.. 80%)    / -9 900   3 292,16????????)   3292,16-     2   (29.11  30.11)  6  (01.12  06.12.).  ????
 ,

----------

> .


    ,

----------


## 86

.

----------

**,  2-     .


> 2009   2010  0,00   ?


  0. 



> .?


    2  (  ,  4330*24)   730     140.  02.02.2011     .   -       .



> 2)   , 29  2010    ( 29.11.2010  06.12.2010),     ( / 11 000,   8 ,.. 80%)    / -9 900   3 292,16????????)   3292,16-     2   (29.11  30.11)  6  (01.12  06.12.).  ????


 ,  .   ,   ,     .     .      15.06.2010  31.10.2010 ( , )?   ,

----------


## 134

!  15.06.2010  31.10.2010 - / 50 285,00.

----------


## 134

!  2  ???          .???

----------

50285/139*0,8*8=2315,28

       ,       .        , ,    .

----------

*86*,          -  ( 2  )

----------


## 134

,    , ,     2009    ??????

----------


## 134

> 50285/139*0,8*8=2315,28
> 
>        ,       .        , ,    .


 ,    139???

----------

*134*,    ,        .   ,  ** 

   139     15.06.2010-31.10.2010

----------


## 134

> *134*,    ,        .   ,  ** 
> 
>    139     15.06.2010-31.10.2010


       /    19   01.11  28.11,   29.11

----------

.

----------


## 134

> .


    07.12  22.12,  22.12  11.01.2011  12.01.2011 
 13.01.2011  01.02.2011  .

----------

( 3 )  ?     ,  29.11?

----------

> .        ..      ,        ..?  :        50   ?


50    .         -  35-36 . .

----------


## 134

> ( 3 )  ?     ,  29.11?


 3

----------

,    ,   .      2008   2009    .      .   .            .

----------


## Raspberry

60185+166156,46/730=310,06*140=*43408,40* -   -   .
   .
11000/21*12=6285,71 - /  2010
11000*5=55000
11000/21*19=9952,38 - /  2010 (     ,     /   2010 )
11000/23*19=9086,96 - /  2010
=16+31+31+30+31+28+25+31=223
=80325,05/223=360,20*140=*50428*
    .
  : 6285,71+44000=50285,71/139=361,77*8=2894,16*80%=2315,33 (-    ).  :Big Grin:

----------

*Raspberry*,   .   29.11  12.01    ,   13    .        223  ?

----------


## Raspberry

> 223  ?


 ?          ,        .    *134*   ,    . .
P.S. **,      .   .   :Embarrassment:

----------


## Raspberry

> ,


, .     ?      ,      .

----------

> P.S. **,      .   .


  !  ,     ,  ** , , ,  .

----------

, ,         ?       - ?   ,           .        ?

----------


## Dinchik

> ,           .        ?


  .  .       .      .    .      .     ,  .    ..     ,     ..        ,              .      ,    ,      .

----------


## :)

,       (    2010 ,  10 000     )   20 . ,    -    ,         .
  -   ,   .  -     -   . ..   -  .     ,  .  ,          ?

----------

:   15000       13000       15000  13000?

----------


## Raspberry

> 15000


  :yes:  ,     ,   ,      2-   .

----------

!    ?

----------

!      7                ?             .

----------


## Raspberry

> 7                ?


,       .


> :
> " , *    ,       ,                 ()     * ,    ( )     **          ( )  ,       ."





> .


   .   ,    , ,  ,    ,     .  :Frown:

----------

!

----------

> -   ,   .  -     -   .

----------

!  ,      1  2010,     11  2010,     , .  12 .,     .            . ?

----------

> 1  2010,     11  2010,


**,     11.05.2010,   -     ,       .   -?

----------

!  ,      1  2010,     11  2010,     , .  12 .,           1.5 .            . ?

----------

, ...
  40 %  .  ,        10 ?

----------

**,   ?    ?     . 40%  .

----------

,  .  -  ,   ...

----------

!     .   6 ,       ,     ""   6 ,    ?

----------

-   ?   ,   ,   ?

----------

.      ,    ,   .      2008   2009    .      .   .            .

----------


## Raspberry

> .


      .    .       2007  2008,    2009     ,      . (    )   ,    / .2011- 2011.  .


     ,      ,     ,      .  :Frown:

----------


## Raspberry

, ,    .   ,     ,    ,         .    1,5  ,   .

----------

2007  2008     , 2008  7        74353      / 14500     \  12000 / .

----------



----------

,   ,

----------


## Raspberry

2009   ,        , ..  ,     ,   2008. ( : 2007  2008, 2007  2009, 2008  2009)   (/, , )   730.       


> .    1,5


      .   ,  / .


> 


       .  .  :Big Grin:

----------

,      ? (  )        ??

----------


## Raspberry

> ,   ,


  ,          1,5 ,   140 .        .  ,    


> / .2011- 2011.

----------


## Raspberry

> 


.    ,      ,    ,    ,           .

----------

, ...   ...       !!      ?

----------


## Raspberry

> ?


.   ,     ,    . .  :Smilie:

----------

,     .    !    ...  ..    ,     ?        ?

----------

**,  ,     2        -     ,      255-.
      (        )

----------

(        )     
              (((    !

----------

> (((    !


    -      ,      .      ,     ,    09.02.2011     .

----------

730

----------

?       ?

----------


## Raspberry

> 


  :yes: 


> 


    . ,  .  .

----------

,       ?         ,     .

----------

**,    ,        .         .

----------

, .

----------


## Anja 12

!        .    0,5   15.07.10 ,   14.02.11 , ( 7 ).   15.07.10  31.12.10  15000 .  1.01.11 -13500 .    12.09.08  .    ,       19900 .        . .

----------

, ,   .
      ,           ,      ,      . 
     ,   ,           ,   .     .   ,      ,      ,              .    ,  ,   .

            ,    (   )                 ?                 .    -   10         ?          ,    ?
 . .

----------


## Raspberry

> !        .    0,5   15.07.10 ,   14.02.11 , ( 7 ).   15.07.10  31.12.10  15000 .  1.01.11 -13500 .    12.09.08  .    ,       19900 .        . .


 ,    ,   ,  , , , :
, 15000 -     :Frown: 
          , .. 0,5.
4330*24/730*0,5

----------

*Raspberry*,    .  ,       0,5 .

4330*24*0,5=51960 -     2   .

       15 000     , -  82 000.  ,  51960,      . , , 15 000 -   .   .

----------

!   ,       ,     ,          2,9%,           , ..  .     .

----------


## Sv1

> !   ,       ,     ,          2,9%,           , ..  .     .



  ?   ?   2               ,      .  -...      .      3- .          .

            ,    .

----------

.     ,   ,   /    .      ,        .

  1          .          ,

----------


## Sv1

,      ,        +           .

----------


## A l l i k

> ,      ,        +           .


.
  ,      .

     ,    .

----------


## Anja 12

> ,    ,   ,  , , , :
> , 15000 -    
>           , .. 0,5.
> 4330*24/730*0,5


.
   ,15000 -   .

----------


## Sv1

> .
>   ,      .
> 
>      ,    .


  ? 
1. 4-.
2.    ( ).
3.   (     ).
4.  .
5.    .
6.        .
7.      .
8.    ,       (  . 25 ).
9.       .
10.  .
11.  .

----------


## A l l i k

> ? 
> 1. 4-.
> 2.    ( ).
> 3.   (     ).
> *4. * .
> 5.    .
> 6.        .
> 7.      .
> 8.    ,       (  . 25 ).
> ...


, .
   ...
       ,    .

----------


## _000

.
 .
 2011   .   2011         3. ,  2009  2010  .  2008     (  ,    ).

     2006, 2007 ?(   /)
       20..?

.

----------


## UserKat

? :  
       01.06.2010.  2011    ,                     01.01.09  31.05.10,      ,       01.01.09  31.05.10    ?  ?

----------


## UserKat

2009,       2010      2009      01.01.10  30.11.10   ,     ..?

----------


## Anja 12

!        .    0,5   15.07.10 ,   14.02.11 , ( 7 ).   15.07.10  31.12.10  15000   .  1.01.11 -13500   .   .    12.09.08  .    ,       19900 .        . .

----------

,    2009    ,   2010  ,            2011  (   01.02.11)?          ,   2010 .     .

----------

> !   ,       ,     ,          2,9%,           , ..  .     .


   ,     4-   (    ),          2,9 .      . 1   ,    .

----------

> -   ?   ,   ,   ?


   ,    ?       2   (- 2010)      , . ,   .

----------


## Raspberry

> ,    2009    ,   2010  ,            2011  (   01.02.11)?          ,   2010 .     .


      ,     .         .

----------


## Raspberry

> !        .    0,5   15.07.10 ,   14.02.11 , ( 7 ).   15.07.10  31.12.10  15000   .  1.01.11 -13500   .   .    12.09.08  .    ,       19900 .        . .


   .     **  "       15 000     , -  82 000.  ,  51960,      ."
 : (8181,82+15000*5+13500)/17+184=96681,82/201=481*140=67340 - .

----------


## Raspberry

> 2009,       2010      2009      01.01.10  30.11.10   ,     ..?


,            103920,      . :yes:

----------


## Raspberry

> 2006, 2007 ?(   /)


  :yes:

----------

> !        .    0,5   15.07.10 ,   14.02.11 , ( 7 ).   15.07.10  31.12.10  15000 .  1.01.11 -13500 .    12.09.08  .    ,       19900 .        . .


      39000

----------

> 



  )
   ( #585)...
       ?       ,       ,  ,   ?

----------


## Raspberry

> 39000


   . :Hmm: 


> ,       ,  ,   ?


      , ..  2-       ,    ,    .  :yes:

----------

!  ,      1  2010,     11  2010,     , .  12 .,     .            . ?

----------

!  ,      1  2010,     11  2010,     , .  12 .,     .            . ?   ,  ...?

----------

!  ,      1  2010,     11  2010,     , .  12 .,           1.5 ?.            . ?   ,  ,???

----------


## Good

!
      1,5   .      .     1 .  -           2011 .   .   ,   2011 .     . . .      1  2,8,16, 18 ( 1508 .) -  1  1,     .15 -   ?     - 29996,89 .
    -   ... ((  ...      3  1   3,4??
 !    2   -   ..(

----------

!

----------


## Raspberry

> .15 -


 


> - 29996,89


    ,    "  "  :yes: 


> 3  1   3,4??


  3    ,  ,    4 ,   , ..   ,        .

----------


## Raspberry

> 


, ..    6 ,       .

----------

1.5 
  - , .   6 ???

----------


## Good

> ,    "  "   3    ,  ,    4 ,   , ..   ,        .


 ! 
    1,5    ... 2010 ... 29 000 -    ...       . 15  1?? ((
   4         -      2011 .,     1,5    2010 ??

----------


## poilka

.   2009   10350 (   ),  2010  10350 6 , 11000 -  .      2009 , 2010 - .    25 .         ?  2008 \

----------

(10350*12 +10350*6 +11000*6)/730=345,62  345,62*140=48386,

----------


## Raspberry

> 1,5    ... 2010 ... 29 000 -    ...       . 15  1?? ((


..    ,       , ..   .


> 4        -      2011 .,     1,5    2010 ??


,      , ..     ,    . -  - . :Hmm:

----------


## 1

.  ,      ?  ?

----------

, ,     17-  2011-,     2009-   ,   ,..     .  ?         2010-   2 ...

----------


## Raspberry

(    ),    .  :Frown:

----------

> .  ,      ?  ?


    ,

----------

,  ,     ,         .    , 2010  ,      2010,   10 . .  !

----------

> ,  ,     ,         .    , 2010  ,      2010,   10 . .  !

----------

,       .
     2006 . 

.07 -  08.   
 08 -  10 .   
   10     8200 (6 . )
                                           8700 (7  )

 1  2011   (  ) 

  ????
1.   2010  (     ,  )
2.   2011  (  )
3.    2006  2007     ?

 :Smilie:    !

----------


## ukka1986

,      :
 04.05.2008-13.08.2009 - / 5500
13.08.2009 ,   ,    ,         /   4000    2011 .          .  1     .
 14.08.2009    / 20000.
,   ?          4000

----------

9       :
,     9.02.2011: 
      "            " (                 );

----------

,,    :
   01.07.2010 . 11.01.2011    . 01.07.2010 .   .  01.07.2010 . 7000 ./.

----------


## 3xma

...       21,09,2010...  31/12/2010     ...       2011...  ...          ???   2009-  2010 (  )   730       / 30,4  40% ???        ??????

----------


## Raspberry

> ...


    .  :Wink:

----------


## 3xma

???

----------


## 3xma

!!!!

----------

> ???


,       ,

----------


## 3xma

(

----------


## Raspberry

> 2009-  2010 (  )


    ,   ,   .


> 730       / 30,4  40%


  :yes:      ,   ,     .

----------

2    2010        2009         .       ?

----------


## 3xma

> ,   ,   .      ,   ,     .


       ???

----------


## Raspberry

,      ,  ,     .  :Wink:

----------


## 3xma

!            2011   ...

----------


## Raspberry

> 2011   ...


  :yes:

----------


## Kristina28

!  ,      1  2010,     20  2010,     , .  13 .,           1.5 ?.      ,  ,..   6 .,    ....???     ?

----------


## Raspberry

> ,  ,..   6 .


  :yes:

----------


## Kristina28

!!!
 ,     ,     ,                  . ???

----------

> . ???

----------


## Alli

! , ,    
01.03.04      
31.10.05   /
01.11.05    
 05.07  08.10       .  3 
 31,05,10          /
11.01.11         / 20000.,   15.03.11
      ,             ? 
  !

----------

1  2010    2- ,  26    ,     ?

----------


## Kristina28

!  ,      ,  ,      ?   !!!

----------

09.08.2007 N 02-13/07-7424

, ,   ,            ...

----------

,  -     ....  ?    ....

----------


## Raspberry

,   , .  .

----------

)))  ...

----------


## Kristina28

,            .....
  ,        . ,?

----------

-  .     - .

----------

!           ?      ?

----------


## Raspberry

,   - #642.  :Frown:

----------


## Sv1

.  2-     ....    ?

----------

... !!!!

----------

...  ,  ,  ,     ,    ,         ,   ,  10 ,    .

----------


## Raspberry

> 2-     ....    ?


  2-,     ,    -   .  :yes:

----------

> ...  ,  ,  ,     ,    ,         ,   ,  10 ,    .


      ....(((((

----------

> ....(((((


  .     -   ,        ,      .           .  ,    -

----------


## marusyyy

!  .....     ,           -  ,  ....   :Big Grin:  (      ).     4 ,    ,  16.000.     ( 2010)      (   ).    : 1.     -     13%, ?  2.        ?  ,   ,       ,     -   .....?   ,    :Smilie:

----------


## marusyyy

....     ,         ?????

----------


## Raspberry

> 1.     -     13%, ?


.


> ?


.


> ,       ,     -


, ..         ,    -    730 (    ).


> ,         ?????


 , ..       .

----------


## marusyyy

:Smilie:     .....          :yes:

----------


## marusyyy

?         1,5 ?     ,   ....        :Big Grin:             - ,         .........

----------


## Raspberry

> 1,5 ?     ,   ....


   .  -       (.   ,          ).  -     /730    , 2009  2010 (  ).

----------


## piv-piv

, .

   2009-2010        06.2010  12.2010.       1- .
 2010 - 7000
 2010 - 7000
 2010 - 7000
 2010 - 7000
 2010  - 7000
 2010 - 7000
 2010 - 7000

7000  7 = 49000 : 730 = 67,12 -  

 140  = 67,12  140 = 9396,80
  ,  .

----------

*piv-piv*,      4330*24=103920.       ,  

 103920/730*140=19929,86
        .

----------


## Alli

, !!!




> ! , ,    
> 01.03.04      
> 31.10.05   /
> 01.11.05    
>  05.07  08.10       .  3 
>  31,05,10          /
> 11.01.11         / 20000.,   15.03.11
>       ,             ? 
>   !

----------


## piv-piv

** , .
      ,    2008      1,5 ,   2007  ?
     (,       :Wink:  ),   ?

----------

, , ,  ,            -   /   .
      ,   -   ,      .

----------

,     ,   ,       ,  ???

----------

http://asozd2.duma.gov.ru/main.nsf/%...RN=482772-5&02

----------


## piv-piv

.

----------

...    ?

----------


## Krujopinka

> ,     ,   ,       ,  ???


  ,   ..
http://top.rbc.ru/events/08/02/2011/540128.shtml

----------


## marusyyy

,     :Smilie:      !

----------

???

----------


## 777

.    11.02.2011
http://asozd2.duma.gov.ru/main.nsf/(...RN=482772-5&02

----------

,  -      ,   ,     1,5 .      ?

----------


## -

, .
     ..    (   )      :Embarrassment:  :   2010       2- ( 2009 )... - ,     ... ,   ?   -  ???

,  -         -     ?

----------

,  .         -  -  .

----------

> ,   -   ,      .


 .   25 .     .      /    ,       (     ). ?

  .   ,         ?    ?   -?

----------

> ,  .         -  -  .


 ,   .            ,    ?   ,    ,     ?

 .

----------

> .   25 .     .      /    ,       (     ). ?
> 
>   .   ,         ?    ?   -?


     ,       
   .    ,

----------

> ,   .            ,    ?   ,    ,     ?
> 
>  .


   730

----------


## -

_  2010       2- ( 2009 )... - ,     ... ,   ?   -  ???_

 -  , ..       6202,5,     ++ !

----------

,     ,        ?

----------

- 4  17.01.2011

----------

!!!!
 , , ,      ?
   ,        ,        .          2009-2010. 
        2012?   2010-2011?
     2010-2011  2009-2010??
   !!!

----------

,    2011  2009.

----------

?      ..       .          ..

----------


## elenaforever

, , 50 ,      (  1.5  3 )-    ?
  ,      50  .  ( "    ")  ,     -2012 .
  50  ?

----------

*elenaforever*,  .

----------

> , , ,  ,            -   /   .
>       ,   -   ,      .


 ,   ,     ?     ?

----------

**,  .          .

----------

..  ..    ?

----------


## marusyyy

:Smilie:    ,  .    , .....      ....    ,              :Smilie:

----------

.        2.000 (  ).  ,  .            .             ?        100 ..  10          2009  2010

----------


## Sv1

10.02.2011.  2011  2012     -  -,   .    2009  2010.   ,          .

----------

.  - .      .      .

----------

,       13%???

----------


## Raspberry

> 


, .


> ?


   .


> 2009 2010


 .  , ,   .

----------


## Raspberry

> ,       13%???


.

----------


## knv06

! , .   -  ( )    2- .        1/2  + .-.     05.02.2011 .    : )      2   )  .    ? ,   :  ,   /   .      ?

----------

,     ?? ... 12    ???

----------


## Raspberry

> ... 12    ???


  375.

----------


## Raspberry

> .


       0,5. ,   ,   ,    - 0,5  ,    -  .

----------


## Sv1

> ! , .   -  ( )    2- .        1/2  + .-.     05.02.2011 .    : )      2   )  .    ? ,   :  ,   /   .      ?


   .   /  ,      (   /),    ...   .

----------

,    .    30  2010  18  2011.    , / 10000   33000.           .   .

----------


## Sv1

> ,    .    30  2010  18  2011.    , / 10000   33000.           .   .


 






          -   ,       140 .

----------


## Raspberry

,   60000+5263,16/214=304,97*140=42692,8
   -.    ,   ..,   .

----------

?

----------


## Raspberry

> ?


  ,    .

----------

!  ,      !!!          .  ?    !!!

----------

**,  ,  ,      . ,   ,    .

----------


## Luvia

"5.3   ( )
11.02.2011

 "



   !!       !! :Big Grin:

----------

,     !!           !!

----------

,       .

----------


## Lena-)

..  !

----------

,      ?      ?

----------

**,  # 710

----------


## 1983

!  ,       2009 , 13    ,    80%.          ,       80%.      ,

----------

*1983*,  .    - 100%       ( 11 255-)

----------

.,    .       .   2/2  12 .  = 12 . 10800  .  = 17 . 15300.  = 14 . 16000.  = 30 . . 1 . 900.  = 16 . 13600.  = 16 . 14100.  = 19 . 20900  = 18 . 19170. = 7 . 8000   ,     .

----------

.,    .       .   2/2  12 .  = 12 . 10800  .  = 17 . 15300.  = 14 . 16000.  = 30 . . 1 . 900.  = 16 . 13600.  = 16 . 14100.  = 19 . 20900  = 18 . 19170. = 7 . 8000   ,     .

----------


## alex1703

!   !!    -    ?

----------

2  2..      -    ...     !!!

----------


## Koten

,       ?         128000 .   ,        ,          ? (       ?)

----------

!
       2011 ,    :
 -    ,       2009  2010  ( .. ),        730 ?
 -   ,       2010   2011 (    )    -       ??????

                 (  )?

----------


## 1983

.    13,01,11.        2010  73712,42,     308,    . 
 22000 ,   -  ?

----------

> !
>        2011 ,    :
>  -    ,       2009  2010  ( .. ),        730 ?
>  -   ,       2010   2011 (    )    -       ??????
> 
>                  (  )?


- 
-

----------


## Krujopinka

> -   ,       2010   2011 (    )    -       ??????

----------


## .

! 
  ,      . 

  , ..      ,      2   ,   %.

         ?

----------


## Raspberry

> 2010  73712,42,


   .


> ??????





> 


 .  :yes:

----------


## Raspberry

> !   !!    -    ?


4330*24/730*140 ..=19930,40

----------


## Sv1

2-.... ?       2009  2010 ?    ,    ,  .

----------

....., , ,  :
       ,      - ?
, ,   2011    15,       15 (- )  31 (- )?
      -  ,         ,   - (-/). ?

----------


## Raspberry

> 31 (- )?


  :yes: 


> -  ,         ,   - (-/). ?


.  :yes:

----------

2010,  2011          ( 2011). ,       ?     ?  2011     463 .,    ,       415 ,  ?

----------

> 2010,  2011          ( 2011). ,       ?     ?  2011     463 .,    ,       415 ,  ?


 
     /
    ,    ,    .

----------

,  ,  ,  415  463 .

----------

?   ?

----------


## Koten

,       ?         128000 .   ,        ,          ? (       ?)

----------

(140 ) max.     :
415000+415000/730*140=159178
    ?
 ,     ,      140,  ,   194 ( )
....    220575,34  (415000+415000/730*194)???
 -  - ?
,     ?

----------

** ,     ,    .     830000/730=1136,99.    1     (,   100%- )   ,  1136,99.       -   .        ,   140.

----------

> ?   ?


http://www.council.gov.ru/lawmaking/...416/index.html
.3

----------


## AnnetteRR

16.02.2011   ???

----------

...          ...

----------

. (.)     ?

----------


## Katerinka

10       .

  ,        . . 

  ,               ,   .

----------


## Katerinka

> http://www.council.gov.ru/lawmaking/...416/index.html
> .3


   .   ,       ,       .  !     !  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:

----------

-??     .       ?

----------

1136,99 -  max.       1
      ,    ????
  ,  ?

----------

** , 1136,99 -

----------

!            2  ,         ..(    2        )          ?   ?

----------

> 10       .
> 
>   ,        . . 
> 
>   ,               ,   .


      ,         ,   ""   ..,          - 159 178 .              :Smilie:

----------


## Raspberry

,      .     (  ),  . ,   .  :yes:

----------

> ,      .     (  ),  . ,   .


, 
  .

----------

?

----------


## LeeoN

- 4  17.01.2011


     (((

   !

----------


## LeeoN

,   
"    "

    -     (

----------

http://www.minzdravsoc.ru/docs/mzsr/projects/755

----------

http://www.gazeta-unp.ru/reader.htm?id=30790

----------



----------


## _21

, ,    ...   2009   2010       , ,     ,    2010   2010    ,   2010       ,      17,680,        , ...    1   28      ,       ,  15    ...  ?            ?   16.000, ,          60 %       .   5/2

----------


## _21

,    ,         ,      ,   ,        ,  ?

----------


## Raspberry

. 17680/31=570,32*140=79844,8 - 
570,32*30,4*40%=6935,09 -    - .
 .      


> 2009   2010


,      .  :yes:

----------


## Raspberry

> ?


.  , .    ( 2009 -  ).  15         .

----------


## _21

:Smilie:  ))

----------


## Koten

:        15.02.11     ,    : -  -,       15  (     -    ),      .

----------


## Raspberry

> .


  ?     ,       :yes: ,     . ,     .

----------


## Koten

, ,          . ,        ,    - ,          .

----------

\. . .  .  \  .  .
         , ,   =)

----------

** , ,      ?

----------


## Koten

.     :         ?..

----------


## Toronto

. , ,       01.02.11-20.06.11 (140 ) -          ?

----------


## Raspberry

.  :Frown: 


> 


.

----------

> . , ,       01.02.11-20.06.11 (140 ) -          ?

----------

> ** , ,      ?


 .
  ?

----------

...        69.1   ...

----------

:
  Toronto
 . , ,       01.02.11-20.06.11 (140 ) -          ? 



,  ?

----------

> :
>   Toronto
>  . , ,       01.02.11-20.06.11 (140 ) -          ? 
> 
> 
> 
> ,  ?

----------

.     ,        ?           ?

----------

...       ...

----------

?   :Wow: 

   /   -  ,
   ,     "______"...

      -          ...      ,   -   .

----------

!       26 ,       ,       .       ,    ,       !    ,      2 ,   ,       ,        -  .   ...    ,         .

----------


## AnnetteRR

,         31  2012 .    2013      ,     . 
 ,                   2011-2012 ,   -   ,   .        ,           2011          ,        .    ,        ,   ,    -   .

     2013         ,     .     ,     ,    ,      -.               ,       .

----------

> ,         31  2012 .


    .      415000  463000 ?

----------

415000

----------

! , ,     ?    7 ,      2010  10200 ,   9200-9600.   28   .   2/2,    .    .   ? !

----------

~ 10200 * 4.6 = 47000

----------

> 415000


    415000,     463000.     ,         ?

----------

> ~ 10200 * 4.6 = 47000


!  , ,     ?    -    ,  5 .    ,   .  ?

----------


## Reddiska

!
  -             .     -    , ,    .  -  ?

----------


## -1

. !!!!          2009 . (  2010 .).  2011 .    .      .       2008 .  .     .  (    )?  . .  .

----------

*Reddiska*,      - .

----------


## Reddiska

** , !   ,    ?

----------


## _2011

( 1.1     08.12.2010 N 343-)

1.1.  ,     ,    1  ,   ,    ,   ,    ,           ,        ,  ,        ,    ,      ,      ,        .               (  ,   ),  ,        ,       .                        ,    "   ,  ".

     2    (0,25 ):
2000 * 24  = 48000
24000 /730  = 65,75 
65,75 * 140  = 9205

,        =142,36
142,36*140= 19930,40



19930,4 * 0,25 = 4982,6

  ?

9205,0  

19930,4  

4982,6     0,25

----------

*Reddiska*,   .    -

----------


## Raspberry

> -


,  2011    - 11703,13.
 :yes:

----------

*_2011*, 4330*24/730*0,25=35,59 -      .    ? ,   : 65,75 * 140  = 9205

----------

?      ?

----------


## .

,    ,       2011 ,       .     .   -    ,          ?  ?      6  () ?

----------

**,   ,   -   ,     :Wink:

----------


## Katerinka

> .      415000  463000 ?


,     415 000 .  2011 ?

  !

  933  27  2010 . ,              1  2011 . :
"       ,    1  1  5  ,                 ,    *463000      1  2011 .*"

 ,    -      .

----------

* .*, ,

----------

*Katerinka*,         20009-2010        2010  -   415 000  .

      ,       255-




> "    ,         ,     1  2011   31  2012  (),       ,         29  2006   255- "            " ( ,         ),    **     ,      , **          , **    24  2009   212- "       ,     ,           " * 2010 .*


     415 000.

 2011      463 000,       415 000.

----------


## .

> * .*, ,


 ,  , :Redface:       ))   -         ,    ...

----------


## Katerinka

:yes:  :yes: 


> *Katerinka*,         20009-2010        2010  -   415 000  .
> 
>       ,       255-
> 
> 
>      415 000.
> 
>  2011      463 000,       415 000.


   ! 
!  :Redface:  :Redface:  :Redface:

----------


## .

. 
    "-" ,  415       (  )? ..   2009-2010     ,    2010 (    )   (    ))) ,        ( ))   2009-10        ?            ?   ,   -   ? (  ,      ...)

----------


## .

> *Katerinka*,         20009-2010        2010  -   415 000  .
>       ,       255-
>      415 000.
>  2011      463 000,       415 000.


,  ,   2012        -    2011   463 000,      415 000   2010   ...

----------

> ,  ,   2012       -    2011   463 000,    415 000   2010   ...


       ,  .



> .
>     "-" ,  415       (  )? ..   2009-2010     ,    2010 (    )   (    ))) ,        ( ))   2009-10        ?            ?   ,   -   ? (  ,      ...)


               ,          ,    415 000    .        .

----------


## .

> ,  .
>                ,          ,    415 000    .        .


**  ,    - ),    .    ,        , .. ( 1+ 2)*140     (415000+415000)/730*140   .  ?  :Wink: 
 !!!

----------

(   +   )     ,   415 000  .
 :
2009 
  - 350 000
  - 200 000
 550 000,     .
 ,    ,     415 000

----------

|2011 = {(_2009,415000) + (_2010,415000)} / 730

----------

> ,  2011    - 11703,13.


 ,  ,     ?     ?

----------


## Raspberry

,     , -  ,      ,      . ,       .  ,  -  .  :Big Grin:

----------


## Raspberry

> ?


 .    ,    .  :yes:

----------


## .

!

----------

!

----------


## alex1703

!          ?

----------

" "...

----------

- (   )    2  (  ).  2      -.    2  ?   -?      (   ).     .

----------

,     ...

----------

.      -

----------

-     -   1,5   .           .   .. ..  ?

----------


## sveta76

,     ,         .     ,    ,    ?

----------


## 1980

. .  ,       ,      9 .          1- .

----------

**,       .  2011     - 2194,34,   - 4388,67

----------

*sveta76*,          .

----------

*1980*,     9      .

----------


## 2114

.   :      20.12.2010  08.05.2011  ,    07.01.2011,          09.05.2011  24.05.2011.         ,       ""        2008-2009 ,         2010       .   ?   2010   . .

----------

31.01,     5    ,     2  ,         ,    31           ,    31    31    . , ,                                          ,

----------

> **,       .  2011     - 2194,34,   - 4388,67


,  .          .
,       .  ?  ??        ?

----------

*2114*, .       ,      .

----------

**,   - ** !       .       ,   .                 .

----------

> **,   - ** !       .         ,       ,   .


     .      1563 . 
  ,       -  " ".. 
        ?  ,        "".

----------

1563 ?     ?

----------

> **,   - ** !       .       ,   .                 .


   ,    1,5 .

----------

> 1563 ?     ?


26

----------

1563 ?

----------

> 1563 ?


,         2500. 
  ,       ,        .

----------

,    .   ,     .

----------


## 81

> 31.01,     5    ,     2  ,         ,    31           ,    31    31    . , ,                                          ,


. ,      -  ,

----------



----------

8076 * 6/31 = *1563*

----------


## 81

,            ,           ?      ?

----------

**,    .    6  2500

----------

> 8076 * 6/31 = *1563*


    2    -  11     ,  13 -.        ,  -  .   - .  -   (

----------

...

----------


## 81

> ,            ,           ?      ?


   ,              (      ),        (      )   31            ,     25000 (/)/30.4*140

----------

> ...


  )    -    - .

----------


## alex1703

!!     11          .                    ?

----------


## tan223

> !!     11          .                    ?


    ...      -   -      
          /,     ?

----------

*tan223*, ,  ! )))

----------

, ,       140        ,   ,       () ?
    :     16.02,  16     ,     ()  .  ,          .       ,     .            . 
    ,     16.02, ..     ,      16.02.    ?         ,   ,   .
       , ,     ,            ?

----------

:Smilie: ))
      ...

/      16-      **...         ...

 :Smilie:

----------

,   ,      , ..  ""        ,     .
    ,        ,    \  15.02    16.02   ?!

----------

...  0%  ...   , ..      **...

        ...    ...  ,   ...     ...  ...        :
-   ..  !

----------

> ...


   ?    ,       .

----------

,        ...

----------

1,5 ?
  ,     1,5   :
 = (2009+2010)/740
*30,4*40%=Y
?
   - ?

----------

> = (2009+2010)/740


730

 415000+415000/730*30,4*0,4=13825,75

----------

(),   1,5 
   max 13825,75?
 27651,5?
 13825,75  !
 ?????

----------


## alex1703

> ...      -   -      
>           /,     ?


       !   ,     ,      .   12 .

----------


## olga1503

!
      (-   ).
  3 .       2011.           15 2010. 1  2011     "-",   ,                 ,        ,   "", ,..   ""   .        ,..          .  ,  ,   ,  ""        .     , :
    2010. (    13%,..    ,..  ) 14900 .,   2010. 26100 .,   2010.  26100.,   2010  42600.( ),   2010  26100.,   2010  30000.,  2010  44000 .( ),  2011. - 0. (   , 0),  2011 - 0. (  ). 
    ,            "",   0?

----------


## Raspberry

> (),   1,5 
>    max 13825,75?
>  27651,5?


 .   :Big Grin:

----------


## Raspberry

*olga1503*,     13%.  :yes:  ..       / ( ),     .        ,   ,       ,    ,    , .    2013 . ( ),    .  :Frown:

----------


## olga1503

:
 2010  14900 .(     .),
 2010  30000 .
 2010  30000 .
 2010  49000 .
 2010  30000 .
 2010  35000 .
 2010  50600 .
 2011  0 .
 2011  0 .
 ..   0 .   2011.

----------


## tan223

> *tan223*, ,  ! )))


 ,       ,      ...  :yes:

----------

! 
  .   ,   ,        ,          1,5..
    ?    ,  ?

----------

> ! 
>   .   ,   ,        ,          1,5..
>     ?    ,  ?


  ...      -          ** ...

----------

> ...      -          ** ...


     ,     .   ,    (((((

----------


## Raspberry

> :
>  2010  14900 .(     .),
>  2010  30000 .
>  2010  30000 .
>  2010  49000 .
>  2010  30000 .
>  2010  35000 .
>  2010  50600 .
>  2011  0 .
> ...


    , 
239500/200=1197,50 -     .
1136,99*140=159178,60

----------

...   ...        ...  ,         ...     ** ...    ... :  2009-2010 ..    * 2011*     ...

----------


## olga1503

, Raspberry,

----------

,         .
             ?

----------


## tan223

> ,         .
>              ?


      .   ,    
   .--   .. 
      -

----------

2010     ,    2010               2010 ?

----------

..    .   ??   ,        ,         . ..              ,       ...      ..    ,    ,      ,   ....      ....

----------


## ledisfoto

!          1,5 ,       3- .    2009 .       .   .      ?   ?       ? 
         ,     .   ))))

----------

> ..    .   ??   ,        ,         . ..              ,       ...      ..    ,    ,      ,   ....      ....


       ,        .    -   .

----------


## AnnetteRR

,    ???        ,    .

----------


## 78

> ,    ???        ,    .


  )) ( )
  -   ,  ((
    ,  .

----------


## tan223

> 2010     ,    2010               2010 ?


 
   ,

----------

> ..    .   ??   ,        ,         . ..              ,       ...      ..    ,    ,      ,   ....      ....

----------

1.5  ,   **    6 ...

----------


## tan223

> .   ??   ,        ,         . ....


 
 :Smilie: 
   ,          :Smilie:

----------


## Raspberry

> ,     .   ))))


   ,      ,       1,5 .

----------

2010   12..
  12   7    ,  2          . (28 )
 15  21  .(7 )
  29 
        ?             ?
    ?

----------

.         15000(  6 .),    25000.(2 )
    2 ,    1,5      -?

----------


## Raspberry

> 2010   12..
>   12   7    ,  2          . (28 )
>  15  21  .(7 )
>   29 
>         ?             ?
>     ?


    -             - 438,87 .
      -  /.  ,  .  ,  ,      ?

----------


## Raspberry

> 2 ,    1,5      -?


.

----------


## tan223

> ?             ?
>     ?


1.     /    
2.  
3.

----------


## tan223

> -             - 438,87 .?


    /  ,

----------


## Raspberry

> /  ,


,  .  :yes:

----------

!      !  1.01.2011 , /   - 6000 . ,
    ,   .
 !

----------

> 1.5  ,   **    6 ...


     ???               ,          ?           ?    ?

----------

~ 6000 * 4.6 = 27600

----------

> !      !  1.01.2011 , /   - 6000 . ,
>     ,   .
>  !

----------

> ???               ,          ?           ?    ?


      ,        :Smilie:

----------

> ,


  ?   ,     12       5  ?

----------


## Lena-)

?    ? :Frown:

----------

!
, .      30  2010.   - ,         2011,    ,      - ,     - .    ...        "-"   ? 2008-2009 - "     "  - 2009-2010.?   ,      2008-2009,     . 
   -       ?      ,      ?        ,    2-?

   !

----------


## Koten

,       .         ,  .

----------


## ludochka

, !
       ...
    2010 
  14  2011 
    2011 
      2010-  10988,85?
    ?

----------


## Koten

> , !
>        ...
>     2010 
>   14  2011 
>     2011 
>       2010-  10988,85?
>     ?


  ,       -,

----------

> 2010-  10988,85?


 .    81- "   ,  "

----------


## Raspberry

> !
> , .      30  2010.   - ,         2011,    ,      - ,     - .    ...        "-"   ? 2008-2009 - "     "  - 2009-2010.?   ,      2008-2009,     . 
>    -       ?      ,      ?        ,    2-?
> 
>    !


..  2010    ,     2008,      .
        ,  ..   ,      .  2-  .     ,      ().

----------

? -, - ?

----------

,     :
      2     14  ,    .      1   (14 )  2010 ,   2011  2    (  ) ,        .
  ,         ,     1    (  2010)         2   2011  ( 14  ). 
            ?
       3   ( 14 )      ?

----------

!!   :    3  2010,  11    ...         ,  2008-2009   ,      ... ,,  5  ?  -,    ?     ? :Redface:

----------


## Krujopinka

> ? -, - ?


,  ..     !!!      16- ,       ,   ,    ,      ,    1 ???

----------

1?
?

----------

,      2010 .     15  2011.     .          2011 ???   ,  /.   2010 .   ?

----------

01.03.2010-28.02.2011

----------

> 01.03.2010-28.02.2011


    ,     2010   ???        ???    ?

----------

, ,   . , ,     28.02.2011

----------

> , ,   . , ,     28.02.2011


  ,        ))))

----------

:
      2     14  ,    .      1   (14 )  2010 ,   2011  2    (  ) ,        .
  ,         ,     1    (  2010)         2   2011  ( 14  ). 
            ?
       3   ( 14 )      ?

----------


## tan223

> :
>       2     14  ,    .      1   (14 )  2010 ,   2011  2    (  ) ,        .
>   ,         ,     1    (  2010)         2   2011  ( 14  ). 
>             ?
>        3   ( 14 )      ?


            ,

----------

-  28

----------


## tan223

> -  28


? 14     28 ... 42

----------

.260         **  , ,    ,        ...

----------

. , .      5 .     ( 12 ),       .

----------

,

----------


## 7719

, ...
      -  13833,33 (   ). ,   ,           ,  13833,33,    .      ?       2009-   /  2007  2008?  /     600 000  500 000,,        415 0000?

----------


## Raspberry

- (415000+415000)/730*30,4*40%=13825,75
**


> 13833,33


  :yes:

----------

?      ?

----------



----------


## Ac

2009 - 20010      .      33   57.  1           .   1           5200.              ?      2011.       .      (((

----------


## Raspberry

/   2009-2010,       , ..     ,      , .   2009  2010 .   ,      .   .     2009   2010  (  ),   .

----------


## Ac

2009 . 2010 -  .  -    .     .  2 .      .   .    .    .

----------


## Aki

.  ,  /  .      2010 ,  -  2011,    - ?    11703,13?

----------


## Raspberry

http://www.minzdravsoc.ru/docs/mzsr/projects/755
             ,     2009, 2010 .

----------


## Raspberry

> .  ,  /  .      2010 ,  -  2011,    - ?    11703,13?


   ,    2011,   11703,13. :yes: 
   , .   2011 ( ..  ),     ,   ,   -   .

----------

!     .   !

----------


## tan223

> .260         **  , ,    ,        ...



   ,       :Smilie:

----------


## Aki



----------


## tan223

> ,  .  16   ?       (140 ),    ,    ,        ? -   .


  /,         ,

----------

> ,


       ?

----------

, ,       14  ( ),      ....   -  .  ?
...            ?

----------

,      (14 )    (   2010).
   06.05.2011.,     28   (   2011),   ,      16 ,  8     ,      .
 ????  -     -  (  3 )....

----------

!
        1,5 .     26 .           2009,2010    .
 ..
   ,       c  .(   )          . ,        .   ?   ?

----------

?

----------

> ?


  -        1,5. 
      .          ,    .   ..    .     -         .      .   .           .     ,               .

----------

...

----------

** ,      ,   ,      .  .

----------

5000..,       6500.            ?

----------

4388,67

----------


## Krujopinka

> 1?
> ?


1  7.7  306

 ,  ?

----------

*Krujopinka*, 
http://infostart.ru/public/81723/

----------

> http://www.minzdravsoc.ru/docs/mzsr/projects/755
>              ,     2009, 2010 .


     (      ) - ..

      ...

----------

?    1,5     ,     (  )      .

----------


## Raspberry

> ?    1,5     ,     (  )      .


   .   ,   ?       . :yes:

----------

!     8            (12 )       ?

----------


## Krujopinka

> *Krujopinka*, 
> http://infostart.ru/public/81723/


! !!!      ?       ...

----------

4-  ...
       28- ,              ...

----------


## 1212

,       ,     (140 )     2 .    .    1  2     1,5 .   10  2011.      14.08.2009 - / 20000.     04.05.2008  14.08.2009 - / 6000.   ?

----------

,        ...

----------


## 1212

,     .     ,   ?     .        ,   ,

----------


## Krujopinka

,     -        ???

_.
 ,               29  2006   255-             .


_

----------

_( .    09.02.2009 N 13-,
 24.07.2009 N 213-,  28.09.2010 N 243-)_

----------


## Krujopinka

> _( .    09.02.2009 N 13-,
>  24.07.2009 N 213-,  28.09.2010 N 243-)_


  ?

----------



----------

,       ....   ....    !!!!
   ,        ???

----------


## Krujopinka

> 


 !

----------

> ,       ....   ....    !!!!
>    ,        ???


    ...  ...
http://../
     ...

----------

-  ,      ,  10   ?

----------


## Raspberry

> !     8            (12 )       ?


 . :yes:

----------

**, ...  ...

   14.06.1994 N 5-
(.  22.10.1999)
"         ,  ,    "



> 6.   ,  ,                      , **  ** .


 
 3

1.       ** ,    1   ""  1  2   .

----------

...

----------

> ,     -        ???
> 
> _.
>  ,               29  2006   255-             .
> 
> 
> _


      ?

----------


## 82

,    -  -.     ?

----------

> ?


  ,          :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## anzhelika2

,... 10    .     2008   2009., 2009.      ,    .     ?    ?      ..... ?

----------


## 2114

.        .            ,            ,      2008-2009      -   915 ,       846,  100% .        ,       ,     .      ,              . .

----------


## 2301

> ,    -  -.     ?


  !  2   2009  2010 ,   ?            ,       (   )  ,  ?     .            ,      19930    .

----------


## 777

**

.

 ,               29  2006   255-              ( .    09.02.2009 N 13-, 24.07.2009 N 213-,  28.09.2010 N 243-).




  ? ...
__________________

----------

.       ,    .. :Frown:    ?...

----------

. 
     2010.     29.07.11. 
   11..               . 
        ,        ? 500.      ?
    .

----------

> .


  ?     ,  * 60% *       ?
   ,   , , ,  ,        /  .       , - 3 . 
    11     -2010      50600,     4400.

----------


## Raspberry

> ,    -  -.     ?





> ,... 10    .     2008   2009., 2009.      ,    .     ?


,     ,  ,       ,   .. ( .  )     2009-2010.   - 2008-2009.

----------


## Koten

!!!     16 ,    24 -      .   ,      .

----------

> ,      .


   .  107.      5   ,       - 14 .

----------


## 777

> !!!     16 ,    24 -      .   ,      .


 8 .    :Big Grin:

----------


## sveta76

> :
>   Koten 
> !!!     16 ,    24 -      .   ,      .  
>  8 .


,  ,    ,    ... :No-no: .       :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## LeeoN

.  ?
  20 .,  7 .

  11.      
1.           100   .

----------


## Raspberry

-      (12 )     . (  )
     (2  )   730 . (  )
  ,        ,     /,   ( ).

----------


## LeeoN

,  ?

----------


## Raspberry

,   .  922 .
   ,    ,            5  ,        ,    ,   ,         (,   .).
     ,      ,       ,             ,   .

----------


## LeeoN

!

----------


## lepsgrigoriy

.  ,  .                1,5 .   ,        ..........     ???

----------



----------


## Raspberry

> 


  :Wow:

----------

...    ""...

----------


## Krujopinka

> ... ,        ..........     ???


    ???!!! 



> ...


    - ?  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

,   8  -  , ,   ?  :Wink:

----------


## NHoop

08.09  01.11      20000.  08.10  12.10    (4 .).  01.11  . 02.11       8500.  09.11     .  ???

----------


## tan223

> ...    ""...


 ?  :Smilie:

----------


## tan223

> 08.09  01.11      20000.  08.10  12.10    (4 .).  01.11  . 02.11       8500.  09.11     .  ???


 ....  
  2009, 2010     ,   2010-2011,

----------


## NHoop

08.2009  01.2011      20000. 15.05.10 24.08.10      24.08.2010  05.12.2010    (4 .).  19.01.11  . 19.02.11       8500.     2011     .  ???

----------


## 777

> ???!!! 
> 
> 
>     - ? 
> 
> ,   8  -  , ,   ?


  ,    :Smilie:

----------

,!  1   .     .       ..    .            ??     ...

----------

.    -2011.

----------


## AnnetteRR

14                  2  3                     .

             ,        ,  - .

,        343-  8  2010 .,           ,      ,    1  2011.     12  .

             .

  ,          ,              (2011 - 2012 )       .

                  1  2011   31  2012 ,                     ,   1  2011 ,     ,     8  2010.  343-.  ,      ,    .

  ,  1  2013         ,        .

         ,          ,       -,        ,            ,   -  .

   ,              ,   ,   1  2011 .

----------



----------

http://./%D0%B4%D0%BE%D0%...82%D1%8B/10434

     " "...      28- ,            255-...  -       , ,       ...

----------

.

----------


## Sweety_KT

!!!!! :Super: -     :Smilie:

----------

!
!

----------

> ,          ,       -,        ,            ,   -  .


730     ??

       ?

----------

,     730 .

  2011-2012           .

 01.01.2013    ,    .

----------


## Raspberry

> !
> !


, . :No-no:  :Grenade:  :Grenade:  :Grenade:  :No:  :Ass:  :Ass:  :Ass:  :War:  :War:  :War:  :Vampire:  :Vampire:  :Vampire:  (  ..  )

----------

:Big Grin:

----------

...! )        ,     )
" 01.01.2013    ,    ."   .    730  ,   ?

----------

*Raspberry*,   ...      ...  mvf      ...

----------


## Raspberry

> 





> Raspberry,   ...      ...  mvf      ...


           .   ,  ..    . , . ... :Abuse: 
  .
, .

----------


## Luvia

,         ,       )  :Smilie:

----------

*Luvia*,  ...      1000$        3- ...    ...

----------


## Luvia

)     )

----------

!
     730  2013   ?     730  ?

----------


## tan223

> !
>      730  2013   ?     730  ?


 2013   
  /    730

----------

> 2013   
>   /    730


      /, .

----------


## Raspberry

> /


 .


> .


.  :Big Grin:

----------


## 777

,         !!!!!!
 :Smilie: 

     ,     ?    / ,   ?     ?

----------


## Dinchik

> Luvia,  ...      1000$        3- ...    ...


,         ?     ?     .  :Smilie:

----------

.         5,5 .      ???    7

----------

.

----------

> ..


 ?    ,     ,        :Wow:

----------


## alex1703

!!     11 ,        .          ? !

----------

..       2009  2010 ?  ?

----------

** ,    .
    :  ,     ,   .
    :    , ,    .

----------


## Raspberry

** ,  , ,    -   (..   ),    -  (..     ).  :Big Grin:

----------

*Raspberry*,  :Smilie:

----------

,     ...
  ,   ...

----------

, ,  ))   :Wow:   :Big Grin:   )     )))

----------


## Raspberry

> ...


, .    .    2013 .  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> :    , ,    .


        ? 730 ? ))))

----------


## Raspberry

> ? 730 ? ))))


.

----------


## 777

> .


         ?

----------


## Raspberry

> ?


 / . (  )

----------


## 777

> / . (  )


,,,,, :Redface:  . :Smilie:  :Smilie:

----------


## Murmushonok

.  2010            1,5 ,      0,5  ( 12500 .).           25000 . 
   17  2011.

----------


## Raspberry

(12500*9+25000*3)/365=187500/365=513,70*140=*71918* -  .

----------

( - 25.02?) j  ?      ...

----------


## Murmushonok

> (12500*9+25000*3)/365=187500/365=513,70*140=71918 -  .


 . ,   12500        :Frown: 
"              (  ,   ),  ,        ,       . " -     ? (.1.1 .14 255-)

----------

,      ,    ????))))))

----------

*Murmushonok*,     ,       12500?

,   ,     ,     .    -  .     - * .      1.

----------


## Murmushonok

. . . ,         .
  - ,      ?

----------

,  , ,   .

----------

http://kremlin.ru/acts/10434

----------


## Raspberry

> - ,      ?


.  :yes:

----------

> ,      ,    ????))))))


      /         (31- )...
         -  ...

----------


## NHoop

,  ,  ?  08.2009  19.2011      20000. 15.05.10 24.08.10     24.08.2010  05.12.2010    (4 .).  17.01.11  . 19.02.11       8500.    2011     .

----------


## Raspberry

> 08.2009  19.2011


 ?  :Big Grin:    .
 - (20000*9(  2009 )+(  2010))/730
 - (8500*6 +(  2011))/ .  .
     ,      ,  .  ,        ?



> 


**.

----------


## aa

, .      2010 .    (  )   2010     365   -     ?
.

----------


## NHoop

,    . ( ). ,         .      .  24.08.2009  19.01. 20011    20000..      20.05.10  24.07.10 .  25.07.2010  05.12.10 (-)  05.12.10  17.01.11  .  17.01.11 .  19.02.11     8500.  4

----------


## Raspberry

> 365   -     ?


 .
    - ,    .

----------


## Raspberry

> ,    . ( ). ,         .      .  24.08.2009  19.01. 20011    20000..      20.05.10  24.07.10 .  25.07.2010  05.12.10 (-)  05.12.10  17.01.11  .  17.01.11 .  19.02.11     8500.  4


 ,  2009 -  .        .
(20000*8+/   2009+/   2010+   2010)/730 

,   ,    01.01.2011  17.01.2011     ? :Hmm: 

   - .   .

----------

> .
>     - ,    .


, .
  :           (  ,   .   )?      ?

----------

> , .
>   :           (  ,   .   )?      ?


,  
    , ,

----------

?

----------

!
, ,    .  2009    (    2008),  2010   2,       ( ).  ,  .         .   ,    ,  ,  .        ,     5 . .     4 .

----------

> .   ,    ,  ,


      /,  ,  ...

----------


## NEW-NIGHT

!  :     1  2011      ,     ,  30000     ,     (     2011). ,      ?   ,              1,5 ?

----------


## Raspberry

,  , ** .
30000*6/181=994,48*140=139227,20 - 
  ,  -       .
 () - 994,48*30,4*40%

----------

...    ...
"" -   5417  28  2011 .

   :

* 25  2011 . N 21-* "     14   "            "   2  3   "      "            ""

 ,     -      ...

----------


## Dinchik

,  !  :Smilie:

----------

, -           ...

----------


## haduxa_49

23.12.2010 /    11500
              34000   

 11500*12/365 = 378,08
 378,08*9 = 3402,74

     2011        

(11500*12*2)+(34000*4) = 412000/730=564,38
564,38*131 = 73933,78

----------

...     29.12.2006 N 255-      09.02.2009 N 13-,  24.07.2009 N 213-,  28.09.2010 N 243-    2  3    08.12.2010 N 343- (     25.02.2011 N 21-)

----------


## tan223

23.12,       11500
.     /   
 -      -   ,

----------


## haduxa_49

..     ..
  ..      .. 2  .

----------


## alex1703

!     -   ?     11  2011       ,      8  2009 .
            ,     ,    ,       .

----------

> !     -   ?     11  2011       ,      8  2009 .
>             ,     ,    ,       .


         ,        -  -  ....  ,      .   ,  -

----------


## Dinchik

> ,     ,    ,       .


          .        ,     .   .         ,  ?   .  , ..      -.  -      .    .

----------


## alex1703

> .        ,     .   .         ,  ?   .  , ..      -.  -      .    .


       ?
   ?
           ,     29.12.2006 N 255-      09.02.2009 N 13-,  24.07.2009 N 213-,  28.09.2010 N 243-    2  3    08.12.2010 N 343- (     25.02.2011 N 21-)

----------


## marusyyy

.    ,   .....     ,        (     :Wink:         )....    ,      ,     ,        ,     ,     (  ,     ),        -  ,     ,   ,    ....         ,    ,     ......     ,       5 ,   ...     ?????

----------


## marusyyy

,           :Smilie:

----------

> .
>     - ,    .


  ,    ?

----------

> ...     29.12.2006 N 255-      09.02.2009 N 13-,  24.07.2009 N 213-,  28.09.2010 N 243-    2  3    08.12.2010 N 343- (     25.02.2011 N 21-)


   ? , .

    ? (    ).

----------

> ? (    ).


  :Smilie: 

       .

----------

,    ,     ......


        ,       !!!! -     ???  -    !!!

----------

2.     ,         ,     1  2011   31  2012  (),       ,     [__]

----------


## AnnetteRR

,     ???

----------

> ,     ???


 ?     ?
    ...       ...   ...

----------


## AnnetteRR

,         ,     :yes:

----------


## -

,            ?

----------

.

----------


## -



----------

, ,     2010 ,    25  , ,         ?             ?

----------

> , ,     2010 ,    25  , ,         ?             ?


    / -     
+    http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=393064

----------

> .


 ,-  ,    " ".

----------

,     -  ,           .    ,     .

----------

> .
>     - ,    .


730

----------

730

----------


## Koten

, ,   :        16 ,        ,   - (   ).        ,     :      -,  2  - , ,      ?     ?

----------


## Raspberry

> 730





> 730


  ...     , ,   ,       .       .   :Frown:

----------


## Koten

: 


> , ,   :        16 ,        ,   - (   ).        ,     :      -,  2  - , ,      ?     ?

----------

> :


 ,        ,

----------

,      ,      25.10.10,   28.02.10,    2,5    ..     1.5 /730    140?

----------

...  _375...       1.5 ...

----------


## Tigara

,          ,         ?   ,      ,                 .   ,           ?

----------


## Raspberry

> ,    ?


 ,  .  , . ,    . :yes:

----------


## tinkaer

,   -      21  2011 . -    -     ?      ...

----------

*tinkaer*,    ?       ?

----------


## tinkaer

:Smilie:     ,    -     ,    ?

----------

.

----------


## tinkaer

,    25,    21?   ,       :Embarrassment:

----------

*tinkaer*,    ,        01.01.2011 .

----------


## tinkaer

:Smilie:

----------

?  ,      .   ?

----------

.          : 10     -  /->

----------

> .          : 10     -  /->


, ,      ,      .     ...

----------

...      **       ...       ,      ...

----------


## Krujopinka

> ,          ,         ?   ,      ,                 .   ,           ?


!   ,           -  ,   .. 
      .     ,    ,     "  "..

----------

> ...      **       ...       ,      ...


    ?    ,  .        " "   ,        .

----------

...
      10 ,     ""...

----------


## Plus1

!    ,         ?         ?       2007 ,    2010      ,       01.03.2011,    "-"      2010,   31     140?          2  ,    -  12 ?

----------


## o-ni

.    , 21  2010 .         3-. " "      ,       1.02.2011     (       /).     ??

----------

.  ,      .    ,     ,     .

----------


## o-ni

,        ,   .       ?

----------

*o-ni*,           ,  **   ...   ... ,  ,   ,             ...

----------


## 2011

, ...     .    01,09,2010  18,01,2011,  19,01,2011    1,5 ,     1,5       2008  2009 .( 2010  2009)      /    ( ) ,        ?

----------


## 2552

.      ().  2002        (  ).   2008       .  6     ,     .   2010 .  1  2011        .    .     . 
,        ? 
1.          (../ /  -    6  )?
2.                   .

.
 :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------


## 1983

,               .

----------


## YulijaNaumenko

,         ,      ,       ,      ?    .

----------

*YulijaNaumenko*,      28.02.2011

              ...       ...    8-   :Smilie:

----------


## YulijaNaumenko

:*YulijaNaumenko*,      28.02.2011.

  ?    ?

----------

"",  **
21/25       28- ,      ...

      ...  -...       ...

----------

...    ...

----------


## YulijaNaumenko

: 21/25       28- 

28        ?          ?

----------

http://www.rg.ru/2011/02/28/dekret-dok.html

----------


## Raspberry

> ,               .


,   ,     .     .

----------


## Raspberry

> 2008  2009


, ..  2010   .


> /    ( )


http://www.minzdravsoc.ru/docs/mzsr/projects/755


> 


        ,           .  :yes:

----------


## YulijaNaumenko

! 
     ?

----------

> ! 
>      ?


 -    11:
http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=393064

----------


## YulijaNaumenko

!   !

----------

> 2  ,    -  12 ?


       ! 
    ,     .   - -    ?

----------

...       ,      ...

----------


## Raspberry

.  .         .   .     ,      - **   .  .  :Big Grin: 
    ,     .,      ,  , .

----------


## Naditi

..     ..
          2011
   /    ..      2011    2010-2009 ..   
        1,5 ..        *40%   ..    , ?

----------

*Naditi*,                ,     .

----------


## -

, ,          1,5    .

----------

_375
http://mvf.klerk.ru/zakon/pp375_010110.htm

----------

...    2010 .          1,5 ?      ?  :Wink:

----------


## Raspberry

> ...    2010 .          1,5 ?      ?


  . :Big Grin:

----------


## Dinchik

> 1,5 ?      ?


    ,   .    ,   ,      .

----------

,       2010 
 ,

----------


## 2011

. "  ,       2010 ".           18,01,2011    18         " "      140       2010 ? , .

----------


## Raspberry

> 18         " "


,   .

----------

> ...       ,      ...


        .  .

----------


## 2552

1119, .  . ))))

----------


## 2011

> ,               .


       (      1,5),    5 .   ,       2007 .  /       10 . . .          .

----------

* 2011*, , ,  ,            **,     ?

 2010          ...

----------


## alex1703

!      (  "  ""  "" ?

----------


## serurgus

,      .    ,   !   :
 !    .     2009 .    "",  30.04.2010 .        01.05.2010 .  .  01.08.2010.        "".  17.02.2011 .   .      "-",       .         "" -         6  (    )           2010 . (   )      ""??

----------

"",

----------


## serurgus

!  :yes:

----------


## Svetikaaaa

.     .     ,       .  22.03.11     .   :    ,       -    ,  , . ..        .  , ,       ,    ? 

1.      ,     ?
2.      \ ( /     ?)

----------


## Dinchik

,       .     .

----------


## Svetikaaaa

> ,       .     .


,      :

    -      (..      -     )

    - ,    ! -             ,     .     ,     .

.. Ѩ      .

----------

70/

----------


## Dinchik

> ,      :
> 
>     -      (..      -     )


     .        1000 -       .               .  ,   ,    , (       ).     .    .            .

----------


## Svetikaaaa

,  ,        ,      ,       :

      .     22.03.11.
   ? (   ,   ,      ())
   ?   -   ? 
   ,     "  " ?
      ,     ,      .
    -     ...

----------


## 23

,    /    ,   ,           .                          ???

----------


## Dinchik

> "  " ?


-      .         ? ?          .               . -     : " ,   ."   : " ",  "      ."     ,      ?

----------


## Dinchik

> ,    /    ,   ,          .                          ???


    -?
 -,   ,          .  -,     730. ..    2    ,   ,       .        .      ,  .    .

----------

25000 
   31  2011 ,      31  2011 .

----------

4330

----------


## tan223

> 4330

----------

?    ,     ...

----------

*tan223*,    ... ..   ...      ...

----------

6      ,  28              ,    ,   -   ,          :     -  .     .

----------

!  .      1  2010 .   22 000.      10 .       28.02.2011.         .        :
22 000*4 .(.-.)/123 .. = 715,45 .. 
  =715,45*140 ..=100 163,00 
   -        2009  2010     730 .. ??
 :Frown:

----------

**,          ...

----------

! !

----------

/        ?

----------

-   /...   ,      /          ...

----------

,  .

----------

,,        ?        , ?

----------

> 


.

----------

,    ...       ,      ...

----------

100 .  ,         ,     15 .   ,            ,    ,      ...

----------

-  ...   ,      15000 ,   ...   ?      ...

----------


## 23

Dinchik,    .  10    (315  )  ,          (38  )   275      .    .  .

----------

> 25000 
>    31  2011 ,      31  2011 .


 ,   ,   6       ,  28             ,    ,   -   ,          :      31 -       31.01.2011.     .
    ,  - ,   ,               ,     ,          ,    ,      ,     ...

----------

...    ...      ""     ...  ""     ...       -       ... ..   ,           ""...

----------

,               ,         ,    ,    ,  ?

      ,  ,      ,  ,       ,             ,

----------

..     -      ...        ,      -    255-...     ...       -   ...

 :   ...

----------

,   ,          ,     ,        .
  !     !

----------

...   ,      -   ...       ...         ,  ,  ""  ...

  ...

----------


## cuteann

, , ,    -    .  . 2009  ,   450  .      .   .   ,       ,     .     (, ),       (    ).       .  ,   ,    2 .  2009  ,  2010 .    25  2011 .      -   2500 ?

----------


## Svetikaaaa

,           ,      , ,        ))) ... ,     5%,  -   - .
     :

   1 ...  

 -                 (    4  )?... 
 -          
 -       ?
 -         (11800 ) -        ?

  -   ,             ........((((

----------


## Dinchik

> 1 ...


 -              .        , .   .

----------

,,,           2010   10           31  31-10=21?

----------


## tan223

> 31-10=21?



    375

----------

,  : 

   1  01.01.2011,   2    01,02.11
 24,02,11  18,03,11  ,   22,03   . 

    10 . 
    2009 . 9 .
2010   .

1.            -      2011 . ,   ,     2009-2010 .?

2.     -     2011. -       ?

3.      -    16   ,   /    5000   . ?

----------


## Raspberry

> -            (  4  )?...


,   ,    -   . 10 ,     /.  :yes: 


> -


     ,    ,     . ,    ,  .


> -       ?


   ,     (   ),     ,   . 7-10 .


> -         (11800 ) -        ?


.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Petms

2009  2010 . ,          -     .

----------


## Raspberry

> , , ,    -    .  . 2009  ,   450  .      .   .   ,       ,     .     (, ),       (    ).       .  ,   ,    2 .  2009  ,  2010 .    25  2011 .      -   2500 ?


      2009  (415000/730*140=79588,60),       , .. .   ,     . :Frown:

----------


## Raspberry

> !  .      1  2010 .   22 000.      10 .       28.02.2011.         .        :
> 22 000*4 .(.-.)/123 .. = 715,45 .. 
>   =715,45*140 ..=100 163,00 
>    -        2009  2010     730 .. ??


, .

----------


## usovet

, !!!!  09.08.2010- 11.01.2011.      1.5 . (  )     ( 6818.   ) ??? ,   -   ??? (.. 8  5)???

----------


## Sv1

2-.... ?       2009  2010 ?    ,    ,  .

----------

! , ,           ?     10 ?

----------


## Raspberry

> 10 ?


,   ,  ,       /.

----------

!

----------

1	 2010 .		15	15	7 384,92	
2	 2010 .		19	19	9 529,34	
3	 2010 .		22	22	9 864,36	
4	 2010 .		22	22	9 752,69	
5	 2010 .		19	19	9 864,36	
6	 2010 .		17	20	13 034,53 
7	 2010 .		15	22	6 725,69	
8	 2010 .		7	22	4 638,67	
9	 2010 .		22	22	8 364,36	
10	 2010 .		14	21	9 960,24	
11	 2010 .		11	21	11 935,04 
12	 2010 .		23	23	9 864,36	
	:		            206	248	110 918,56

----------


## 3825575

!        !
  :
  1  2008 
 20  2009       
 12  2009     
12  2010      1,5  (5800)
 1  2011        11  2011      !                         (((((((((((((((((    (         .   ( )         100 !

----------

,          , :
1.           ?
2.         159 178.( 1136. ) -    ?

----------

*3825575*,      -2010.      - 2011 .


**,  ,       .     .

----------

> *3825575*,      -2010.      - 2011 .
> 
> 
> **,  ,       .     .


  !!!!!

----------


## -01

1),         ?
2)       ,    .   .          ?

----------

1.   01.01.2011,      28.02.2011
2.     ?

----------

. ,     01.03.11  18.07.11.       01.11.10.        .  2 .           12 ?    . ,           , .     4 ... ?

----------

2      ,   12  (     01.11.10-28.02.2011)  .

----------

,  ,   . 
    22  2010,  13500.  2     3   .      16  2011 +       12 .   52 000.  ,    .

----------

~ 13500 * 4.6 = 62100

 10  , ...

----------


## 23

4,6  ,   ??

----------

140/30.4 = 4.6

----------

!
      ,  ,    (  2010)
   15  2010 , 09  2011   
:
10-14440 (-14  ..  15 )
10-26000 
10-26000 
10-26000 
10-26000 
10-26000 
10-26000 
10-13620 (-14. )
10-26000 
10-26000 
11-20000
11-20000
: 276 060
365-14-14=337
276060/337=819,17
819,17*140=114683,8
 !

----------

, ,      .   ?

----------


## olechka090909

,   .
     15.02.10.    ..10 .   13%,  12 ."".    14      ()  14  ,      5 ,  5  5,.   15   .    .         12 .          :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:  
  !

----------


## Najdena

27  2010 . (   )
   30 .
   ?  2             (   )   ?

  :
: 1545,50 (5  )
: 6800 (22  )
: 6800 (22  )
: 13167,55 (21  )
: 14823,55 (22  )
:8721,65 (23  )
:3015,55 (6  ,      23.12.2010  21.01.2011)
: 3722 (3  ,     04.02.2011  03.03.2011)
:     (     14.03.2011  30.03.2011).

  !!!

----------


## -

,      . . (/2009 +/2010-  /)/730*140

4330*24/730*140 = 19 929,86 
     ,          2009  2010      
     /      (     )
    /   12  /-  .*140
(            )

----------


## Raspberry

> /   12  /-  .*140
> (            )


  .  :yes:     ,   /...  :Wink:

----------


## Raspberry

> ?  2             (   )   ?


.

----------


## Raspberry

> , ,      .   ?


.

----------


## Raspberry

> !
>       ,  ,    (  2010)
>    15  2010 , 09  2011   
> :
> 10-14440 (-14  ..  15 )
> 10-26000 
> 10-26000 
> 10-26000 
> 10-26000 
> ...


. :Big Grin:

----------


## Raspberry

> ,   .
>      15.02.10.    ..10 .   13%,  12 ."".    14      ()  14  ,      5 ,  5  5,.   15   .    .         12 .            
>   !


1.  - (12000*10+6000*2 (. /     )/332*140 -  ,    /   2010,  2011,  2010.
2.      - 438,87
3.  -      ,    - 12      . (//*30,4*40%)

----------


## Krujopinka

,   1  -,         !
     ,       ,   ,     :Abuse: 
    ?

----------

?

----------


## Raspberry

> ,   1  -,         !
>      ,       ,   ,    
>     ?


  ,   . :No-no:

----------


## Krujopinka

> ?


,     1   306,   ,    ,      -   ..    !  :Frown: 




> ,   .


 !       ,       ,          ...

----------

306

----------


## Krujopinka

> 306


      ,    -  !  !    ,    ..

----------



----------


## Krujopinka

,     .. "  ,     !!!"  ..   ,        ,       !

----------

*Krujopinka*,   :    ...   ...

----------


## Raspberry

*Krujopinka*,   ,  ,   ,   , ,  .        -  ,  .  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Krujopinka

> *Krujopinka*,   :    ...   ...


,    ..

*Raspberry*,    ..      , , \    ..  ,          ..        \ ,           :Frown:

----------


## Raspberry

> 


. :No:

----------

...

      -      , ..    ,          ...

...      ...

----------


## 86

!        2008 ,   45 ,    30-     2011 ,       ,          ,            ?
    1,5              ?  
    !

----------


## Raspberry

> 1,5              ?


  ,           (, ,     ).

----------

-         .

----------

!!!      !!!  ,   !!! ( -)

----------

2009      1 ,     ,          2011,      ,       2009-2010 ,         ?          ? C  .

----------

2010 . 7 384,92
 2010 . 9 529,34
 2010 . 9 864,36
 2010 . 9 752,69
 2010 . 9 864,36
 2010 . 13 034,53 
( 28,06.-11.07.2010. 
14 . - 4 689,42.)
 2010 . 6 725,69
 2010 . 4 638,67  
( 04.08.-13.08.; 23.08.-31.08.2010. - 19 .  - 2 580,10(  )+2 322,09(   )) 
 2010. 8 364,36
 2010 . 6 576,24  
( 07.10.-15.10.2010. - 9 .  - 2 306,43) 
 2010 . 11 319,04 
( 09.11.-20.11.2010. - 12 . - 3 058,68)
 2010 . 9 864,36

----------


## Dummi

.,            ?     1,   -,  -     159

----------


## ondarem

!            1,5 .      26.08.2011.  2008      27.10.2008  15.03.2009,         18.06.2009        .  2008    420000 .,  2009- - 294000 ,  2010- - 590000.  ,     .  2010   -   415000,     2008 ,    23400  ?    415000?           1,5  ?

----------


## tan223

> .,            ?     1,   -,  -     159


 ,    ,   ,    
   =415000
    =415000*2/730

----------


## tan223

> 2008 ,    23400  ?    415000? ?


    2011    ,     = 415000

----------


## 86

> ,           (, ,     ).


  ,      1,5       1,5              ?

----------


## Dummi

> ,    ,   ,    
>    =415000
>     =415000*2/730


      -,      730 ?       415  463  ?

----------


## tan223

> ,      1,5       1,5              ?


       1.5
   ,    1,5   
 -         1.5 
    -           ,            -

----------


## tan223

> -,      730 ?       415  463  ?


 
 ,    415000

----------


## ondarem

1,5     2012,       2008  2010    415000  463000. ,   .  :Embarrassment:

----------


## tan223

> 1,5     2012,       2008  2010    415000  463000.


  :Smilie:

----------

415000+415000

----------


## tan223

> 415000+463000


 ,   ,     :Smilie:

----------

*ondarem*,  2009  2008  ...
            ...

----------

*tan223*,       :Smilie:

----------


## Dummi

,        415,      -  ,     159.? ?

----------

!        .  2009        (  50   ), 07.05.2010   , 07.02.2011   .    2010  187959,34, ..   20518,07(   ).  2010    14 . ( 10000)  2      (1859-00).  2011  14 ..   01.10.2010 - 7500.   .

----------

*Dummi*,

----------

:

   ...       ... 1136.99 * 140 = 159178.60

      415000/12 * 40% = 13833.33   7  53      1136.99 * 30.4 * 40% = 13825.80

----------

,      ( 306)   - ,  /  28.01.2011,     -,     -  -,   ""   ?

----------


## ..

. 
      01.01.2009   30.06.2010 .   5 300 /.   2009       .    2010     . 
      18.10.2010   .  10 000 /.     15 ,       .
          .                .
,        ?     ,      ,    ?

----------


## LeeoN

, 5 .    .. 25 .
    13 .

-   (12  )  7   13,  5  25    12 -    .   .

           -    ?     ?

  !!! )

----------

> -   (12  )  7   13,  5  25    12 -    .   .


   .
-,   ** . 
-,     12 ,        .     -    5 .

----------


## Zv

, .  .   -.  ,      . ..            (      1,5 ).      .     .    ?

----------

-  .

----------


## LeoN

> .
> -,   ** . 
> -,     12 ,        .     -    5 .


        2  (    ) 
    800   (    5     2  )    (        )

       -  !
    -       ,       (((

----------

01.01.2011     :     2    730 .   -    .

             . ,   ,        .

----------

> 01.01.2011     :     2    730 .   -    .
> 
>              . ,   ,        .


!!!  :Smilie: )))

```````````````````````````````````````
``````````````````````$$$$$$$$$$$```````
````````````````````$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$```
````````````$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$
`````````$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$
````````$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$`
```````$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$``````$$$$$$$$``
`````$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$`````$$$$$$$$$$$``
````$$$$$$$$$$$`````````$$$$$$$$$$$$$```
```$$$$$$$$$$``````$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$````
``$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$``````
```$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$```````
`````$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$`````````
```````$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$```````````
```````````$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$``````````````

----------


## Zv

> -  .


    -,     ( 2009-2010 2007-08),   , ? -   (((

----------

,     .

----------


## 2011

,  ,        ,  2   ?              (      ?)
            2010 .  2009-,             2009   2010  2009   2007  2008(  )        1,5.    .  .   .  .

----------


## nattaliy

.     .       12.2008 .            3       04.11.   2008  2007   415   ,        .          ,      ?       1,5   ,       ?      +150 % .                " "?

----------


## 86

2012           (2012) ?

----------


## S

-,       15.11.10-03.04.2011. (.),          1,5 .             ?  15.11.09  14.11.10.?      ,    15.11.08-14.11.10 .?  !

----------


## ()

.  .
           ,         2008   2011(6   ,        )
   2       .
        ?    . (          )

. (         ,        ,    )

----------


## rnb09

> ,     ( 306)   - ,  /  28.01.2011,     -,     -  -,   ""   ?


- .    ?

----------

*rnb09*, 
http://infostart.ru/public/81723/

----------


## rnb09

!   :  ,    ,     /  ?/    ?

----------

/   <>

----------


## rnb09

, .

----------

...    4- **    ,   ,    ,          ...          /    ...

          -...

----------

,      " " (    )
  14.02.2011 
/  12  ,  :
  - 28 ,
 7000
  2010   2011 - 10000.
  .
: 107000: (365-28) = 317,5 - .. ,  317,5*140=44450.
?             ??

  :       ?
.

----------


## S

> -,       15.11.10-03.04.2011. (.),          1,5 .             ?  15.11.09  14.11.10.?      ,    15.11.08-14.11.10 .?  !


    ,

----------


## Raspberry

,    .   255-, 343-.
01.04.2010-31.03.2011

01.01.2009-31.12.2010

----------


## Raspberry

> : 107000: (365-28) = 317,5 - .. ,  317,5*140=44450.


.


> :       ?


       .  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## alex1703

,       !! =))

----------


## 76

,     (http://www.rg.ru/2011/03/11/posobie-dok.html)    -          2 , . -?

----------

_375     255-...
     255-,   _375   ( 2011 .)
     255-,   _375

----------


## 76

, !     -,          10,03 2011 .    ,   -  ),  1,03,     ,    -.

----------

...    :
http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=393064

  ...       ...

----------

*Raspberry*,    :yes:

----------


## Plus1

! , ,         ?      10 ,     ?          ?         ?          /?  !

----------

"   /"   ...       ,    ...

  -    (- )       ...         /            ...

----------


## Plus1

,     /  ,    ,     ,    ?    -   ?

----------


## ()

> .  .
>            ,         2008   2011(6   ,        )
>    2       .
>         ?    . (          )
> 
> . (         ,        ,    )


 .      .       .  .

----------

:
6 + 2 + 3 = 11 > 6

----------

-  ,   ...   4-  ...

----------


## ()

,   !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1

----------

!  -,     15.11.10-03.04.11.          ,  01.01.11-03.04.11?         2009  2010 .      ?    ?

----------

**,  ,      ? ,              2011     ,    .

----------

16.02.11.            412,08.      438,87 ?     -,     -, ..   730.

----------

> -, ..   730.


 16      -.    .



> 412,08.      438,87 ?


 . http://www.fss.ru/ru/fund/activity/11106/11111.shtml

----------


## mos-mo

, ,  , ....
  ,    ,      ,  ,     (   )  ,       ,    .          .
  -,       (  ),        ...
  ....
, ,    2012 ...
  ...

----------

.    :    4      (  5 ).        2011  ,                .        ,      ,       49000     12 .     2009         -          (49000: 110).     ?

----------

> **,  ,      ? ,              2011     ,    .


 -   ,       .     - ,  "      2010 .,  ,        .  ,    ?"

----------

343-




> 3
> *3.   ,         , *   , ** ,             29  2006  N 255- "            " (    )          ,    ,        29  2006  N 255- "            " (    ),    ,       29  2006  N 255- "            " ( ,         )
> 
>  4
> 1.        1  2011 .





> - ,  "      2010 .,  ,        .  ,    ?"


 .   ,

----------

!

----------


## Raspberry

> (49000: 110).     ?


.  :yes:

----------

!        -          .

----------


## nattaliy

"  " 04.11,              2007-08   2008 .      415      ?

----------


## 23

,       15  2010        26  2011  - 315 / (     )             ,       - 275 / (    ).      .  ?         ,      ???

----------


## Grexova

8   12  3/3  17000.
     ? ))  :Smilie:

----------


## 23

, ,    ,       .          1  ,       8 .   13 % .  (..  /),       ,     ,       (     )          =     ./,             (140 )

----------


## valen11

! 
,        (  14  2011 .  194 , )
      2010 . 
       2009    2010 . 
2009 - 401792,97
2010 - 55108,35 ()
2010 - 165000 ( )
 =621901,32/730=851,92
 = 165272,48
      ?

----------


## valen11

! 
,        (  14  2011 .  194 , )
      2010 . 
       2009    2010 . 
2009 - 401792,97
2010 - 55108,35 ()
2010 - 165000 ( )
 =621901,32/730=851,92
 = 165272,48
      ?

----------

?

----------


## valen11

15   .   ?

----------

?

----------


## valen11

. ,  ...

----------

-   ...
  -      ...     ?     /?

----------


## valen11

? ?

----------


## valen11

15   .    ().

----------


## 23

> ! 
> ,        (  14  2011 .  194 , )
>       2010 . 
>        2009    2010 . 
> 2009 - 401792,97
> 2010 - 55108,35 ()
> 2010 - 165000 ( )
>  =621901,32/730=851,92
>  = 165272,48
>       ?


 255   15  1

----------


## Constance

!!!,            ,      -    31  2011.   14000,   25  2011.

----------


## 23

+ 255   14 .. 1.1.     6           ,

----------

> 6


 

*Constance*,     ?      ?

----------


## Constance

5 ...   -       ,       3       2009-2010    ,     ?

----------

.  2011-2012       (    12 )   ( 2  )  .

     31.01.2011-28.02.2011   29      140.
          .

----------


## Constance

, !!!!!!!! @}->--

----------


## Raspberry

> = 165272,48


. 851,92*140=*119268,80*  :yes:

----------

*Raspberry*,  ,

----------


## Raspberry

,   .   .  :Wow:

----------

:       463000.         18 . (       415000).  ?????

----------

**, , ,        ...    -    ?

----------

(  ) ,       1-         2-       :
    11. - 375, ..   ?

----------

12        ?  ,     ,   11  375

----------

** ,  1   ,      2-            (1     1,5 )? 
     1 ?

2-     1,5        ()?

----------

> (1     1,5 )?


 



> 2-     1,5        ()?

----------

!
  ,               (  140 )   ( 2 ).
              ?
    ? 
   2- ?  ?

                28    (       ),     28,   , 25   23 ? 
     28 ,        ,      ,      .

----------


## tan223

> !
>   ,               (  140 )   ( 2 ).
>               ?
>     ? 
>    2- ?  ?
> 
>                 28    (       ),     28,   , 25   23 ? 
>      28 ,        ,      ,      .


1.   140 -       ,    ...
   -   ,     
     ,         :Smilie: 
2.             ,

----------

!     ,    140    .   - ,         ,    ,        .      ,   ,  -  ,        - .*: 1)*     ,     ,    ,  -      ,         .???* 2)*   -      -,    ,  ,   ,   -   - ?

----------


## UserKat

28 
      08.06.10   11 
    20,97(  28?)-11=9,97 
        ?  140       ?   2,33*4  (  140  =9,32 )
  9,97 ( 17)+9,32 = 19,29   .

----------


## 23

!     ,    140    .   - ,         ,    ,        .      ,   ,  -  ,        - .*: 1)*     ,     ,    ,  -      ,         .???* 2)*   -      -,    ,  ,   ,   -   - ?

  ,    .               6 .     ,    (9 .)  .

----------

**,         ,   ?
         .

----------


## _260349

! , ,       :
   2011        ,   2010   ,   .  14  2011     .  /  35000 (  ,   ),     "-"  .    ,  ,            "  ,   /  "...
..     2010-2011,      ,      ..
-  ,       .         ,  ...
    ?  ...

----------


## tan223

> -  ,       .         ,  ...
>     ?  ...


   ...         ,       ...
   ,    /,           -    ,        ....    
   ?      ...    ,

----------


## _260349

,     ,     ,    2010 . ..    .         /   -  5 ,   20000   :Smilie: 
-     "",     ...
      ?
   ...

----------

, ,     ? /  02.03.2011,     - 30-     , 15- -    .   ,    15 ,   "  " (  ).   ,      15 ,     30- .  ?   ?

----------


## rnb09

> -     "",     ...


      ,

----------


## yuni21

!     1.10.2.10 -             ,                  (    3.5 ).   ?     ?      ,       !!!

----------


## Svetlanka254

!  ,      03.03.2011.           .     .    ?    ,    /.      /   ,     . \   5 ,  ,    , ..         .  ?

----------


## mos-mo

...
 .
.      20 .         ..
          .
  .          ?   ?     .?
        30 .          ?   ? ? ?  ?

----------

12         ( - ).          .

      -           ,
   .             ,          ,    .

----------

!          ,         ( .260  )     24  (   28,    24 ),         .
    ?
   ?

----------

> !          ,         ( .260  )     24  (   28,    24 ),         .
>     ?
>    ?

----------

?         ? ?
     ,       -         .    ?

----------


## tan223

> ?         ? ?
>      ,       -         .    ?


.1357

----------

-     .1357 ,       ,     . 1358     ?           (,     )        ? ?

----------


## tan223

> -     .1357 ,       ,     . 1358     ?           (,     )        ? ?


          -       ?
    ().      ,     ,

----------

, ,   ,        3 ,         ,   - ,  ,     ,           ?

----------

.          .

----------


## -

!  ,         1,5       ...  ...      (    )      ...                 !?  ...!

----------

,   !
   ,                   ,   -      ?   ?       ,  ,            .

----------

** ,  .    12        .

----------

!

----------


## UserKat

.    255-     ?       (   2 )     .

----------

*UserKat*,    2    1

----------


## UserKat

,   ?            ,     .

----------

*UserKat*,      - 255-.   ,       2   ,   01.01.2011.

----------


## UserKat

,              .  :yes: 
.

----------

*UserKat*, - ,      ""  28.02.2011.        ,

----------


## 1234

!
   ,             .    : 5 .        4 900 .,      7 . ( )     ,   23 000 . ,      -   .        7 . (  ). 
 ,     .

----------

,     .

----------

! , -,    /    ,      2011   ,      .

----------


## Raspberry

, .

----------

.2 .13  255,       /     ,        -    ,     ?

----------


## Raspberry

-,    ,    -      ,    - , ,   ,     ,     2009-2010. .  ,    .

----------

!

----------

.

----------

! 
  2009-2010       . (        2009  - 406651 ,  2010-415000)           5200.       .       ?       2009-2010       ??
.

----------


## Raspberry

> 2009-2010       ??


.  :yes: 
   .
(406651+415000)/730*140
     . ,  ,   ? (2-  )  :yes:

----------

.    .  2-     ).

----------

.        24.01.2011.     .           01.03.2011.      , ..     (     "")-    -.  ?

----------


## Storn

,       ....

----------


## mama2011

!         1,5   26.01.2011.        2 .       28.02.2011.      .   ( ) ,   .     ?    ?      ?

----------


## tan223

> !         1,5   26.01.2011.        2 .       28.02.2011.      .   ( ) ,   .     ?    ?      ?


 
1.       
2.   
3.     ,

----------


## anseyes

,  ,       01.10.10.    21.02.11           ?     ,                 ?

----------

.

----------


## anseyes

.

----------

.       13  2010.    28-   .       15000 .,  13700 .      ...???

----------

69

----------


## mama2011

!    :        1,5   ,     ,     12 .        .   ,  -        2008-2009 ,         .         (    2 (2008-2009.))       ?    !

----------


## tan223

> !    :        1,5   ,     ,     12 .        .   ,  -        2008-2009 ,         .         (    2 (2008-2009.))       ?    !


      -         ,   ,   ? 
  ,      2010     ,      /

----------


## consyltant

> !    :        1,5   ,     ,     12 .        .   ,  -        2008-2009 ,         .         (    2 (2008-2009.))       ?    !


          2    ,      12 .   ,      .         2 ,      .  :yes:   :yes:   :yes:

----------

,  ,     ,       2010    ,     11 ,     8500,       ,

----------

*consyltant*,  ,   ,    ,   "",    -     ,

----------


## consyltant

> ,  ,     ,       2010    ,     11 ,     8500,       ,  .


    12     102  ,      ,  /      .     365 ,   279 . 45 .  140      39123

----------

,   2005    2010 .   .   .   .       ?     .       2011     .   2

----------

> ?


       ,     (     )

             ..

----------

,         ?

----------


## tan223

> ,         ?



   6 ,   . ,   -

----------

*tan223*,   6  . 


> 2005    2010 .

----------


## tan223

> *tan223*,   6  .


     ,       :Smilie:

----------


## Raspberry

, ,    2009-2010   .      ,           .

----------


## 77as

!    .  2010        ,  2011    . 16  2011     .   ? 29000.  ,  ,  2008 (11 )  2009 (10 .)  .

----------

,        - 2011 .

----------


## tan223

> !    .  2010        ,  2011    . 16  2011     .   ? 29000.  ,  ,  2008 (11 )  2009 (10 .)  .


       (      2011),       ,

----------

> ?


 




> ,


         ,

----------


## ARNO

! , ,      ,        ,  ?    .

----------

.     ?

----------


## ARNO

2011 .

----------

*ARNO*,  .         2011.

----------

6 .   -.   -.      ,      2010   2011.   :
 10-5500
 10-5500
 10-15000
 10-22000
 10- 28  ( )
                  367 -/  2 
 10-15500
 10-15500
 10-15500+ 15500=31000
,,, 11- 15500=62000
 11- 5 -2500
  12     (  ) 342
      174 867.  174867/342=511,31 *140=71582,98. ?  - ?

----------

,        01.05.2010-30.04.2011

----------

5         ?   172367/337 *140=71606,47

----------

**,  . 5        .

----------

!    5   .

----------

.    ,      .      +  +    .     .          1.5   ? 

        ?      ,     )

----------


## mos-mo

, -  :Smilie: 
        1.5     ,   ,   

       (  ,  )  

  2008    10  ,     30 

!

----------

:Redface:     ,  !

----------

, ,       4000   ( )
        .     ?

----------


## Raspberry

.
   *  .
.
 ,   .
,  .    .

----------

:        , ..    .    /      1,5 .          ?

----------


## tan223

> :        , ..    .    /      1,5 .          ?


 
          ,          ,

----------


## 87

, , ,                  ?
      ,        ,    -    .    ,    , ,        -      .

----------

,       .
       .

----------


## serurgus

,    100 ..         .       ,            (  ),    ,  ,    20       ,     . ,  ,        .      ,      ,   ?

----------


## Assol_07

> 2011.


      ! (      6 )

----------

> ,    100 ..         .       ,            (  ),    ,  ,    20       ,     . ,  ,        .      ,      ,   ?

----------


## italashka

, ,       2010 ,    2010 ,    2011      ,   .      3 ,           1.5 ? !

----------

1., ,           1.5   2009  2010,  2008  2009?     ,   2009-2010    1.5 ?
2.         1.5  (    )      ,             ?

----------

-     12      4 , 3    ,         -   12    4 ?

----------


## tan223

> , ,       2010 ,    2010 ,    2011      ,   .      3 ,           1.5 ? !


   -  ,   -      
      ,

----------


## tan223

> 1., ,           1.5   2009  2010,  2008  2009?     ,   2009-2010    1.5 ?
> 2.         1.5  (    )      ,             ?


1.              
   ,          
2.     ,           ,     ,

----------


## tan223

> -     12      4 , 3    ,         -   12    4 ?


        375
          /

----------

> 375
>           /


 ... ...
  .  12    2010  31  2011.
 22  2010   .    22 .      22 ?     ?

----------


## italashka

> -  ,   -      
>       ,


 ,       .   , .. ..   3 ,  2006    .. 11 000.      3    .     ? :No:  :Help!:

----------

!
  2009  ,   2009          3 .      2012 .
   .     ,     :    ,    ?
   ,  , ,       2012  (      / 34    ).
 2009      .        .  ,   ?
!

----------


## Hel-lena

,          2010 .       1,5     .   "",       ((  .

----------


## Hel-lena

.    08.12.2010 N 343-
(.  25.02.2011)
"      "            "
(    24.11.2010)
.3

----------


## Raspberry

**:
 2012       -.  ,     ,   1 ,    /,      .  :yes:

----------


## Uverkula

,    1,5.    11 .    ( )  01.04.2010  31  2011    11  2011?????????????       10000 (((((        (((((     .

----------


## Raspberry

> 01.04.2010  31  2011


 .

----------


## Uverkula

!)

----------


## Uverkula

....          ?????    ???

----------


## Raspberry

> ?????    ???


    13%,  .  :yes:

----------


## tan223

> ....          ?????


...        ?!?!?

----------


## Uverkula

- 13%

----------


## tan223

> - 13%


  :Smilie:   :Smilie: 
"   "     ,  "  "  :Smilie:

----------


## i-kalitina

!
, ,      .    01.12.2010 .     01.06.2011.   2009 .    ,        2007 .      34500 .
!

----------


## tan223

> !
> , ,      .    01.12.2010 .     01.06.2011.   2009 .    ,        2007 .      34500 .
> !


 
        ,    ,  **

----------


## Raspberry

-. 34500*5 (   , , ...)/(31+31+28+31+30+31)(   , , ...)*140
  .  .  :yes:

----------


## le-kra

! . 18  2008    : -10.486 -18773 -30000  -21000  -21000  -11000.
- 16      140    20000.      3  ( 2   ).   6 .            3       6    100%           6        !!!!!!!!!!
  !!!!!!!!!

----------


## tan223

> 3       6    100%           6


140        ,   6

----------

*le-kra*,       2    ,   100%-      .     ,       .

----------


## le-kra

> 140        ,   6


        \        ?????????????

----------

*le-kra*,        .      /       .    , . ,   - .

----------


## Sweety_KT

!
, ,       ,    6               .        .             ,      ?
   .

----------

-   16 .  -    16

----------


## hiker

> "   "     ,  "  "


         ?

----------


## !

!     25 2011.    1,5 .         .     ?  ,      .       ,      ?

----------

> ?


   ,   ))

----------

*!*,    .          ?

----------


## !

2

----------

*!*,  2-    .   .

----------


## hiker

> ,   ))


 :Redface:   ?    -  ,   ,   ? :Frown:

----------


## tan223

> ?    -  ,   ,   ?

----------

*hiker*,  ,          1,5 ,

----------


## hiker

> *hiker*,  ,          1,5 ,


 .
      ,           .
 :Wink:

----------


## hiker

0,5 ,       ?
4330*1,2/    20%//2=2598
   ?!
/ 3375  0,5

----------


## Raspberry

> 0,5


  0,5    *0,5,    , ..          .  :yes:

----------

26  2010 . (   )
   30 .

  :
: 1545,50 (5  )
: 6800 
: 6800 
: 13167,55 
: 14823,55 
:8721,65 (23  )
:3015,55 (6  ,      23.12.2010  21.01.2011)
: 3722 (3  ,     04.02.2011  03.03.2011)
: 5357,08  (   14.03.2011  29.03.2011    : 4176,38  481,89). 

  ,                .

     !!!

----------

,  :          2010 ,           12- .

----------


## Raspberry

-   4-5, 9-11 -  5  - ?    ,  .   ,   2010,  2010,  2011,  2011,  2011.  :Smilie:

----------

> -   4-5, 9-11 -  5  - ?    ,  .   ,   2010,  2010,  2011,  2011,  2011.


    .      26.07.2010 .  5 . 
   1-12-2010  23-12-2010 (     )        23  .
  2011  6 .
   3 .
   2  (    (    ,   2 ))

       ,  :
 2010 :  01.07-25.07.2010
 2010 :  24.12.2010 -31.12.2010
 2011 :  01.01.2011 - 21.01.2011
 2011 :  04.02.2011 - 28.02.2011
 2011 :  01.03.2011 - 03.03.2011   14.03.2011 - 29.03.2011
  .   30.03.2011  16.08.2011  .

----------


## Raspberry

> 26  2010 . (   )
>    30 .
> 
>   :
> : 1545,50 (5  )
> : 6800 
> : 6800 
> : 13167,55 
> : 14823,55 
> ...


(1545,5+6800+6800+13167,55+14823,55+8721,65+3015,55+3722)/(6+31+30+31+30+23+10+3)=58595,8/164=357,29*140=*50020,60*
 ,      13%?  ,   . :yes:

----------


## xyliganka

4-       ,    01.05.2011 ?    1   06/01,      06 ,  ,    ,      :Smilie:

----------


## xyliganka

2      28.02.2011 .  156 4.5.     ()  ,    ,             . 
    ,      ,     03, 06, 09.     ,   12.              01, 02  ..;,  ,    06/01,        -  ....

----------


## tan223

> ,    06/01,        ....


 
     ,  ,    
** ,      ,       -     2  4  5 ..
   1    -  ,   ,     
     ,

----------


## xyliganka

,      01.05,    /04, ?

----------

> (1545,5+6800+6800+13167,55+14823,55+8721,65+3015,55+3722)/(6+31+30+31+30+23+10+3)=58595,8/164=357,29*140=*50020,60*
>  ,      13%?  ,   .


!       ,    ,          (((

----------

!  ,      " "       (..  2  ).  ,     -?        ,    -  -    ?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

> !  ,      " "       (..  2  ).  ,     -?        ,    -  -    ?


  .,

----------


## Raspberry

.
  4000 .,     , ..     .  ,      , ,     .


> ,    -  -    ?


   ,         .  :yes:

----------


## xyliganka

,  ,       (  ),  ,    ,        . 

  :
1.     .
2.    2010  2011 .    .
3. -     ,     2010, 2011 .
4.          
5. ,     .
6.       2010, 2011 .
7.  ,   (  ).
8.       2010  2011 .
9.      2010, 2011 .
10.        .
11.      .
12.  2-,  -6, -11  2010     2011 .   .
13.    .
14.    2009, 2010, 2011 ,  .

-   !     5 .  ,  ,     ?!          ?        ,     ?    9 .   .     .

----------

!
      (  )     ,        .     ,              ...    ,

----------

! , *Raspberry*,  ,       .  ,    ,  -        ,         ...        :Dezl:

----------


## Raspberry

,        , ..     ( , ..    ,         ).    ,  . ,     ,   .  :yes:

----------

.  .   2008    ,        ,    18    ,   25    .      ?         , ..     .     ""    ?        ? .

----------

.              .

----------

** ,            , .. ,     ...

----------

**, ,  .        ,         .

----------


## Raspberry

> 


.       .

----------

,    ...       ...

----------

> .       .


.     ,      ,     :-(

----------


## Raspberry

**,     ,       ?  :Big Grin: 
   343-  08.12.2010  255-.

----------

> Raspberry


!        :Wink:    ,       ?         ,         :Help!:       ?     2  ( 2009, 2010 ..     2011 .)   ?     ?

----------

.          1 ,      .     ?

----------

> .              .


  ,         2010   2011,    ...
,   ,   - ...

----------

1.5       ?    ?

----------


## tan223

> ,         2010   2011,    ...
> ,   ,   - ...


 
    10   11   ,    (  ),

----------


## tan223

> 1.5       ?    ?



    ,

----------

> ,         2010   2011,    ...
> ,   ,   - ...


 
 375 ( .     19.10.2009 N 839)



> 10.*             12  *  (,  )    ,      ,            ,      ,          8  ,  *      ,    *   , **       .

----------


## Tori95

,      :
1.        .
2.     .
3.    .
4.       1.5 .
5.       3 .
   01.09.10.,    , ..    ,     - 2011.  ..  33000    13%.

----------


## Raspberry

> !          ,       ?         ,              ?     2  ( 2009, 2010 ..     2011 .)   ?     ?


 .   (, ),  (, ) , .  (),   (),    . 2-     ,    ,    .


> ,       ?


 :yes:

----------


## Raspberry

> ,      :
> 1.        .
> 2.     .
> 3.    .
> 4.       1.5 .
> 5.       3 .
>    01.09.10.,    , ..    ,     - 2011.  ..  33000    13%.


1. 438,87
2.     .  . 33000*12/365*140=151890,20
3. 11703,13
4.    ,   .    30,4     40% (  ).
5. 50       3- .
,            . :Wink:

----------


## Good

! 
       . 
 20  2011       1,5    .
    .      ? 
       ,              1,5    ? 
        ?       2010 ...      ...

----------


## tan223

> ! 
>        . 
>  20  2011       1,5    .
>     .      ? 
>        ,              1,5    ? 
>         ?       2010 ...      ...


   ,     ?
    (  375)
   ,            
-255     :Smilie:

----------


## Good

> ,     ?
>     (  375)
>    ,            
> -255


 ...   255     ....(      2     ?         1  ? 
   ,       /,     ... (   8000 .) , . !

----------

1-      ,    .

     ,   2   .
          .

----------


## Good

> 1-      ,    .
> 
>      ,   2   .
>           .


      ?       ,       (   7,7)

----------

4388,67

----------

:
   0.5  ( 18000,00)  9 .   11  2011.
9000*12/(31+30+31+31+30+31+30+31+31+28+31+30)=295,89*140=41424,66 ?

----------


## Raspberry

.  :yes:     60 . ,   66.  :Big Grin:

----------

,     -  !

----------

,      - .      20 .   : / , ,    2010.
     :
 2010 30   25000,00
 2010   31         19000,00 .
2010      4          3460,00    
2010    .
 2011     13        18500,00    
 2011   6          6300,00     
 2011        20         20100,00    
 2011     16         13045,00     
             120       105405,00
 =105405/120*140=122972,50
???

----------


## 75

.      .

    .     -    .
   -  10 
  2011      .   20 000.    2       . ..       .

  01.02.2011     ( )     .      - 4 500.        .

         .   ,  .

        .

, ...  .       .

    (..   2    730),       .  ,        ,      ,    -           .

                     .       ?    ""  ?

   .          ( 3   ),    5      5000,       . ?

 ""                ?  ,      4 500.

   ,          ,                  ?

,   .     ?   ,    !       .

 .

----------

> ?


 



> ""  ?


 



> ( 3   ),    5      5000,       . ?


   - .  ,      .          (5 +2 ),    5     7



> ?


 ,      .

----------


## 75

:Redface: .   2012 ,       ,         , 2011        2010     ?

----------

> 375 ( .     19.10.2009 N 839)


  (   ,    ,  ).    . 10,    

10.  . -     01.03.2011 N 120.*


       " ",  (. 10)  ?
 .

----------

> .   2012 ,       ,         , 2011        2010     ?


 21012   
  ,      ,

----------

> 10.  . -     01.03.2011* N 120.**


    -    375  




> "** ",  (. 10)  ?


 . ** **   375

----------

!

----------


## 75

,  ,    .      ,    .    -     ,   . ,     (    )  28       1 .    ( :Wink:  ) 26 .          ?!   ?!      -,    2  /2+ (       50% )...   -    ....1,2  1,3 ( )...    ?!

----------


## tan223

> ,  ,    .      ,    .    -     ,   . ,     (    )  28       1 .    ( ) 26 .          ?!   ?!      -,    2  /2+ (       50% )...   -    ....1,2  1,3 ( )...    ?!


1.  2-    
2.    ,     
3.          + ,       ... -

----------


## 75

1. :Confused: 
2.   -  ( 2009    )
3.          (  1 ) ?!    2?!      .....  ,      ,   ...

----------


## Raspberry

> ,      - .      20 .   : / , ,    2010.
>      :
>  2010 30   25000,00
>  2010   31         19000,00 .
> 2010      4          3460,00    
> 2010    .
>  2011     13        18500,00    
>  2011   6          6300,00     
>  2011        20         20100,00    
> ...


 ,   -    ,    .

----------


## tan223

> 1.
> 2.   -  ( 2009    )
> 3.          (  1 ) ?!    2?!      .....  ,      ,   ...


 **,       ,     ,          2    
    -

----------


## 2010_

!
    2009  2010,         ?
**           10  31 ,   1       2010   2011 ?    , , ???

----------

*2010_*,   -   01.01.09-31.12.10.      ?

----------


## 75

> **,       ,     ,          2


 ..... ,             ....
  ,   36 -   (      ).    2  ,     ....     ,    26 ?!




> -


   -   ,         ....

----------

,     ,    .  ,     ,      2005 .     2009 .      ,         1  2010 .   26  2011        .
        ?
   ,  :
1)   ,       (    1 )
2) 2007-2008 (2  )
?  ,    - ?
  .

----------


## 2010_

> *2010_*,   -   01.01.09-31.12.10.      ?


, .      ?

----------


## tan223

> ..... ,             ....
> ....


 
 ,    2-  , , /  ..

      -          
  -    2  .
   12  
  -        730
  -    
     ( 2-)

----------


## tan223

> , .      ?


 
      /  ?


  ,

----------



----------

.
1.    .    -  2012.   .   20-25.    5000.       -           5000.        .             ..
2.   ,      - ,       ,  -   .  .    ?            -          .       ,  - ,          ?

----------


## 75

> ,    2-  , , /  ..
> 
>       -          
>   -    2  .
>    12  
>   -        730
>   -





> 1
> 2.   -  ( 2009    )
> 3.          (  1 ) ?!    2?!      .....  ,      ,   ...





> ( 2-)


      ...       ,     ?!   - ,       26 -    , 11   (11-10)     12   ?!

----------


## tan223

> ...       ,     ?!   - ,       26 -    , 11   (11-10)     12   ?!


     -     ,    ?
   -     2011

----------


## 75

,              (28       1    )!!         ?!!!  _.

----------

*75*,         .         -.

----------


## Raspberry

> _.


 


> 


 ..    .

----------


## tan223

> 


   ?
1.      ,     .     5000
2.  - -  ,

----------


## 75

* , Raspberry*, ., ,       6      ?!!! :Frown:  :Frown:    - ?!!!

----------


## tan223

> * , Raspberry*, ., ,       6      ?!!!   - ?!!!


,

----------

*75*,   .    .

----------


## tan223

> ...       ,...


,            ,       75 ?
    - ?

----------


## 75

> ,            ,       75 ?
>     - ?


,    ,     ! :Wink:  :yes:   :yes:          !  :Redface:  :Smilie:  




> ,


*75,   .    . * 

?!!
        -   -        ,        2   .       ...     ,  ,-     



1. 							2. 						
  	22.00	88.00	 11		3 167.10					 11		477.00	
 	0.00	0.00	 11		950.13								
 	0.00	0.00	 11		950.13								
 					5 067.36		 					477.00	
3.    							4. 						
							   . (.00000001  31.03.11)			 11		2 295.18	
							   . (.00000002  15.04.11)			 11		2 295.18	
    					0.00		 					4 590.36	
     					0.00		      					0.00	

.. *5067,36*,       ?!!

----------

> ?!!
> ...     ,  ,- 					
> .. *5067,36*,       ?!!


 ,   ?
   = 5067,36/31*140
   375,

----------


## 75

!! -    -    ,  ,      ( .....        ... :Stick Out Tongue: )....      ....        ,  ....      ,      ....       -      .....    .....
       ...

----------


## 7  7

!    14  2010. ,    -    1 .           ?    2010  2008, ..  2010     (  14 )?                  .

----------

*7  7*,     ?         . 
     2010 ,       .  (!)    ,       ,   .

----------


## 7  7

.  2010    ,  2008  2009   ,   2011    . -  ,  .    ,  ,   ,    .  , - ,      ?

----------

.      ,       ,

----------


## 7  7

- "    ...".    : "  1  14   255-                   ,     ,     .
 ,      2010 ,    2011 ,        1  2011      3  3   343-,       ,       2008  2009 ." -   ?   . ,  -   !!!

----------

> -   ?   . !!!


   ?

----------

> -   ?   . ,  -   !!!


    ... ,       ..

----------


## 7  7

, ,     ,      


> 2010  2008, ..  2010     (  14 )?


    ,     ,     2008-2009 ?

----------


## 7  7

, , .   -       1,5   2009-2010 .     2010  2008, ..  2010 ( 14 )    ?

----------

> , , .   -       1,5   2009-2010 .     2010  2008, ..  2010 ( 14 )    ?


 ,  
  ,

----------

.    :  2002    2010       (20000  ) .        .        .       .   ( )        .     .              ?  ,     ?           .

----------


## Blue_Bird

, ,                  ,          12  ,   ,      ?  :Smilie:    -        ?  ?
         ,      ?        ?
 !!!

----------


## Raspberry

> , ,                  ,         ,      ?


  :yes: 


> -        ?  ?


  ,        .  :yes: 


> ,      ?


  :yes: 


> ?


   .

----------


## Blue_Bird

! :Smilie:

----------

. , ,         .       09.03.2011 . 
  -,    /     12   (   2010 .   2011 .)     .     / - 0 ,    0,           1,5 .           12     12  ,          ?     :
1.  2009 . / - 0 ,   - 0 (   /)
2.  2009 . / - 29225,   - 30
3.  2009 . / - 29225,  -31
4.  2009 . / - 29225,   - 30
5.  2009 . / - 29225,   - 31
6.  2009 . / - 29225,   - 31
7.  2009 . / - 29225,   - 30
8.  2009 . / - 29225,   - 31
9.  2009 . / - 29225,   - 30
10.  2009 . / - 0,   - 0 (  )
11.  2010 . / - 0,   - 0 (  )
12.  2010 . /  - 0,   - 0 (  )
 233 800 (/) / 244 ( ) = 958,20 * 156  ( ) = 149 479,20 ( ). 
   ,    -?
/  2010  - 0 , /  2009  - 233 800. (233 800+0)/730 = 320,27 * 156  ( ) = 49 962,12 ( ).      2010 ,       /,  2006    /  33 122?  : (33 122 +233 800)/730 = 365,65 * 156  ( ) = 57 041,40 ( ).     .

----------


## Sv1

,     .

  22  2010.,    10.05.2011.



   10.05.2011.  26.09.2011. (140 )										

		/	 		
	2010	2666,67	9				
	2010	8000,00	31		
	2011	10000,00	31		
	2011	10000,00	28		
	        2011	10000,00	31		
	2011	10000,00	30							
	        2011	2000,00	8							
		52666,67	        168


 : 			52666,67 / 168 = 313,49	






   	2011	22	6 896,78
  	2011	30	9 404,70
  	2011	31	9 718,19
 	2011	31	9 718,19
	2011	26	8 150,74


		140	43 888,60

    137 :			42948,13							
    3 :			940,47							

        :										
		 = 	438,87

----------

!
, ,              ?
  ,       ?
   ,     "    "   11703,13 .    ,   ?

----------


## tan223

> !
> , ,              ?
>   ,       ?
>    ,     "    "   11703,13 .    ,   ?


1. 
2. 10             /
3.     , .. 2*11703,13

----------


## tan223

> 137 :			42948,13							
>     3 :			940,47

----------


## Sv1

> 


.


    ?

----------


## tan223

> ?


 ,        :Smilie:

----------

!  , ,        ,       ? 
  ,     ? 
  ,   3   ,     (   ?)
 !

----------


## tan223

> !  , ,        ,       ? 
>   ,     ? 
>   ,   3   ,     (   ?)!


1.    ?

----------

> 1.    ?


   (       ,     , ?)

----------


## tan223

> (       ,     , ?)


,    3  (,     )             (    )

     .

----------

> ,    3  (,     )             (    )
> 
>      .


     -,    3 .   ,    ?
- ,   ,    .  6 .

----------

,     ..., ...
    ,      (     6 ).  ,   
 1731 .    . 
          1.5    2011      - 2 194,33 .
       ?
,          6 ,    2194,33 ?    - ?
 !

----------


## tan223

> -,    3 .   ,    ?
> - ,   ,    .  6 .


    ?
        ,

----------


## tan223

> ,          6 ,    2194,33 ?

----------

!  .    . , ,     ?      2  2011.  2002   2009     ""   12300(   )  .   2010       ""   8900,   ""          12300.    .  ""          ,     .   , .        ,              ?  !

----------

> 2  2011.  2002   2009     ""   12300(   )  .   2010       ""   8900,   ""          12300.    .  ""          ,     .   , .        ,              ?  !


  2             .
    (  )

----------

> 2             .
>     (  )


 ,       1,5 ?         .

----------

> ?
>         ,


. ,  -   6 .  .      .

----------

> 


)

----------


## ludkina-vera

.  :Redface: 
          ,    .
    .    29  2011 .  15  2011 .      .     01  2010.   5100 .       ?       ?       ? :Frown:

----------


## tan223

> ...   .    29  2011 .  15  2011 .      .     01  2010.   5100 .       ?       ?       ?


 
  375
 /           ,    .  
 *140 /  
  ,    

           /  
    .

----------

> /


   ,       .       ,   .      .

----------


## ludkina-vera

:Smilie:   .
        ?         ?           ,                ?

----------

.
  ,

----------


## tan223

> .
>         ?         ?           ,                ?


?    :Smilie: 
1.    
2.       -    
3.     -     (  /)     
        -     
        .    .

----------

"          ()  281 .,  .

    .1       .  ,      1  2011    4 . 330 .  4 . 611 .  ."

, ,        ,    ?
   :          (   ,      )?

----------

,      .

255- ,    .

----------

> ,      .
> 
> 255- ,    .


 !

----------

.        5  (153 )  10 .      (  ).     ?
/ 15000*5/153*140 = 68627  -    ?  10    ?(    05.2007) 
       4330  ? (     :Smilie:  )
     (, ) -         /    ?

----------

> / 15000*5/153*140 = 68627  -    ?  10    ?(    05.2007)


 



> 4330  ? (    )


      ,    



> (, ) -         /    ?


  .    .

----------

> ,    
>   .    .


.
       ?
   15000*5/730*,4*30,4= 1249 
  4330?

----------

> 


  01.04     -    10 (  -      :Smilie: )    ?

----------

> 01.04     -    10 (  -     )    ?


     ,    01.04.2011-31.08.2011          140



> ?
>   15000*5/730*,4*30,4= 1249 
>   4330?


      - ?    :    2194,36,   4338,67.       ,    01.04.2011             ,   30,4  40%.   .

----------

> ,    01.04.2011-31.08.2011          140


.. 15000*5/(30+31+30+31+31)*140= 64417.17       .
 :Smilie:  
  15000*5/153*30,4*0,4 = 5960,78 -    4338,67   5960,78
  2 ?
1.        ?

2.         ?
1.         ? ?    ?
2.      ?            ?

----------

> 15000*5/153


  ,         1 ,              .    1 ,        



> 1.        ?


 




> 2.         ?


    ,    .    -  .

----------

> ,    .


  :     64417 ,       2600 -     24  ?       5960, 
         ?          ?

----------


## Megafire

, , ,    . 
      2009 .,    . 
   18.05.2011 .  05.10.2011 . (140 ). 
  - .
   /     12  ,      (  2010 .   2011 .). 
,   ..     .

	-  	 
.10	31	15000
.10	30	15000
.10	31	15000
.10	31	15000
.10	30	15000
.10	31	35000
.10	30	15000
.10	31	32500
.11	31	15000
.11	28	15000
.11	31	17500
.11	30	15000

:	365 ,  220 000 .

: 220 000/365=602,74

 : *140=84 383,56

           .   438,87 . (     ).

*    2* -     :  15000 ./31    * 17    - ?

----------


## tan223

,

----------


## tan223

> *    2* -     :  15000 ./31    * 17    - ?


  ? /    *- * , ..     :Smilie:

----------


## Megafire

*tan223*, !
      ,       :Redface:

----------


## Sv1

,        22   10

----------


## tan223

> ,        22   10


 ,    ?

----------


## Sv1

> ,    ?


     ....    -       ....     6 ...   .

----------


## Raspberry

,      .  :yes:

----------


## Sv1

..  -      .

----------


## Raspberry

> ..  -      .


,    ,  .

----------


## 2010_

:
 2009-2010..       2 +++?
 1        1  - () +-??? ?  :Embarrassment:

----------

54    ,      .      .

----------


## 2010_

1- ,  ,    ,     ,   54        :yes:

----------

.

----------

.     :Smilie: 
           ,    ??? .

----------


## Raspberry

> ,    ??? .


.  :yes:

----------

> .


. ,  1,5 ,     ?

----------


## tan223

> . ,  1,5 ,     ?


     ""
         ,            ,

----------

> ""
>          ,            ,


    ,     ?     1,5    ,       ?

----------

.    :  2002    2010       (20000  ) .        .        .       .   ( )        .     .              ?  ,     ?           .

----------


## Raspberry

> ,     ?


,     , ..  ,    . ,           ,       ,   .
  /,  20000*24/730*140=92054,79

----------

> ,     , ..  ,    . ,           ,       ,   .
>   /,  20000*24/730*140=92054,79


               ,       .

----------


## Raspberry

> ,       .


   . :yes:

----------


## ALINYSHKA

> , ..  ,    .


   ?... 

     ,     (4611*24/730*140) ,. 21 222,60  !

----------

*Raspberry*   ,        ** ,         .

----------

,   ,    14  2010,         2011 .  .  ,     ?       -        2009-2010 ?
          1,5 .
 2010-10 000
-11 000
-11 000
-11 000
-12000
-12000
-12000
-12000
 -12000

    -  .     /   40-  . .

----------

.
 .

----------


## _78

, ,    ..
         2500  ( )
   :



> 17500 (    ) / 212 (  ) 
>  * 140 ( )
>  = 11556.6   ...


     1  2011:


> (       I  II      6 )  4330 () / 730 (  2009+2010)
>  * 24 ( 2009+2010)
>  * 140 ( )
> * = 19929.86 .*


   ..
 , ,      (    )     1       , ..  2  ??


*_78*,      3- ,     .    .  :Speaking:

----------

> ,           ,       ,   .
>   /,  20000*24/730*140=92054,79


        ?     ?   2 ?         ?            ?

----------

> ?     ?   2 ?         ?            ?


 
2-  
  ,      
   ,     /

----------

" "?
:   2-     1,5 .           ( )     2010    /   . .         1,5  (  ,    - -           -  ) 
:        1,5    "   "    -    .   ..  /?      1,5 ?  -?

----------

> " "?
> :   2-     1,5 .           ( )     2010    /   . .         1,5  (  ,    - -           -  ) 
> :        1,5    "   "    -    .   ..  /?      1,5 ?  -?


    ,    
  "  "        ,      


      -    2 ,   , ,

----------

, , !
    01  2009 . (     ). 2010 : , , ,  -  ,  - , ,   15  -    . 15  2010       .  2  2011         .
            ?

----------

> ?


,

----------

. ,  - ...
 , ,                    . ? 
(,    ,      ,      )

----------

> ,    
>   "  "        ,


        ???? (    ):
  01.07.10  30.06.11   ! 
  2010. 10500,00 20   ( )  10500,00/20 *140=73500,00

          ? (     -         1,5 )

----------

> " "?
> :   2-     1,5 .           ( )     2010    /   . .         1,5  (  ,    - -           -  ) 
> :        1,5    "   "    -    .   ..  /?      1,5 ?  -?


   .     ,               -        (        2010   ).

----------


## haduxa_49

2011 .             2011 .          2010    2011 . 
 2009 .       3-   /.

 ..           ..         2010 .

   .     2010   2011 .          .        17.01.2011 N 4.    .

----------

*haduxa_49*,           .     .

----------

,     ?    .....

----------

> ,     ?


    ,     -   .   375.

----------


## Sv1

2010.      ,   16     ....   3         22    .. 

:    ?        16.09.10  03.11.10      22.11.10       .

----------

,        22.11.2010.
    .    6  , 100%

----------


## Sv1

10.05.11, ..     22.11.10  10.05.11...6     ....   .

----------


## Sv1

!!!             ... .

----------

> .

----------


## Sv1

> 


.......  !!!!!!!!!!)))))))))))) :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :Wow:  :Wow:  :Wow:  :Wow:  :Wow:  :Wow:  :Wow:  :Wow:

----------


## Sv1

!!!   ,       /   .

----------

,    ,      ,   ,   (   15 000 .   ),   .              ,          ,      01.01.2012,    ,..     .         ,        ?    ,   .        .

----------


## xyliganka

!     .     60 ..,     20 ..,   ,      .      ,      .    ?     .      ?

----------


## tan223

> ?     .      ?


    , ,   ,   (    10 )  ,

----------


## UserKat

( )         ,      ,       ?

----------

> ( )


      ?

----------


## nyta1110

!  ,        2012.           (..   ,    )?        2011  2012. ,     ! !

----------


## UserKat

> ?


   .

----------

- ?

----------


## UserKat

> - ?


     ,     .
  . .

----------


## Eva_63

!
 -    :

     -  01.12.2007 .
/  2008  = 222 000 .
/  2009  = 147 000 . 
 11.08.09 -   ,     3-  (     2012 )
   2012 .         .

    -            ( 08.2008  07.2009) -       ? 
          1,5  (        12.2008  11.2009,   3   ) ?

   , :
   = (222000+147000)/730*140 ?
    1,5  = (222000+147000)/730*0,4*30,4 ?

   .

----------

,                 -   12.2008  11.2009;

----------


## Eva_63

> ,                 -   12.2008  11.2009;


 ! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

, ,   .     2010 ,        5  2011.   .  28 ..  ,     .        ,   14 ,  14          ?    .
    .

----------

.   12..,   .

----------


## oksa!!!

,         ?
/  18.07.2011  04.12.2011
(   -    2009     3  (-,   2-...    )               ......         2011.     ( -   ).

----------

-

----------


## ..

,  :      ,       (2009-2010.,  2011.),      2011.,  , ,   ,    -;       /  -2011.   ,              140 , ?

----------



----------


## ..

> 


,        1,5       ,   -    /   (     2012.)?

----------



----------


## oksa!!!

> -


,    !!!!!!!!!
 ,   ?
- (5000 ) 20000.00 .
... 20000/122.=163,93 .
  = 163,93 .  140 = 22950,20 .
3.    1,5  = 4388,67 .

      1 8.2         (    ,     )?

----------


## Slur

,    ,   ?
  ,    :
-   
-       1,5    50 /
-   ,          
 ,       /

----------

,         2012 ,         !    ?         

 !

----------

> 


 ? 
      ,

----------



----------

-      ?   -  ,  -  .      .

----------

,          ,      ?

----------

, .    ?

----------

,     !

----------


## 27

! , ,  .
   05.02.2011,       2011.
 . - 12000    .

----------


## tan223

> ! , ,  .
>    05.02.2011,       2011.
>  . - 12000    .


..   /  ?     :Smilie: 
 ,

----------


## 27

.    /,        ?
  ,    
/ -= 72000 .
     20   24 . . - 36 . /  = 7354,83
-   ((24+31+30+31+30+31+31+30)-36.)=201
79354,83/201= 394,8 - . 
=394,8*140=55272,02

----------


## 23445

/   5220    13%   11220.     21  2011 .    7.      3  2011.

----------

27600   .    ....    :Wink:

----------


## 23445

)))

----------


## 3

> .    /,        ?
>   ,    
> / -= 72000 .
>      20   24 . . - 36 . /  = 7354,83
> -   ((24+31+30+31+30+31+31+30)-36.)=201
> 79354,83/201= 394,8 - . 
> =394,8*140=55272,02


 ,   ,   !!!
  ,  ,   ,    /

----------

!
   2007       2008           1,5 .   2009     15           :

                  ?

----------



----------


## Raspberry

> /


  , - ,   .  :Big Grin:

----------

, .

         06.03.2009.  27.12.2011.
   10   , ..     ,      .     .
 ,   ,       25.01.2012.
     ,   - .
 ,   31.12.2012.               1,5     .

       , .  2008?        2010  2011?
2011-     ,   .
2010-  .
2009-  ,   06.03.09   .
2008-,   ,  ,    
2007-, 
2006-,   ..

 ,  !

----------


## UserKat

> ,   31.12.2012.               1,5     .
> 
> 
>  ,  !


,      .

----------

> ,   31.12.2012.               1,5     .


    -      .

     ,     12  ( )    .
     ,     2    (  ,     / )   .

----------


## 28

!   ,  2     ,         .  !    06.2006 .19  2009    ,      ,        3 .  2011     (   ).       (  .   118 .),      1,5      ?(12 .),            2007-2008?(    1, 5   12572).    !

----------


## elena19111988

, ,       18  2011.(    ,     ),     26.08.2008-05.09.2008   ,  01.10.2008-28.08.2009.   ,  2010.    .     14  2011.(  14.09.2011  140).   ,           ( 01  2011).  / 17241  ,   15000. ,     ,        . , ,    ,  .  .

----------


## elena19111988

, ,       18  2011.(    ,     ),     26.08.2008-05.09.2008   ,  01.10.2008-28.08.2009.   ,  2010.    .     14  2011.(  14.09.2011  140).   ,           ( 01  2011). 
 /  2011 .: 
 7 053
 17 241 
 17 242
 17 241
 17 241
 17 242
 17 241
 17 241.      127 742. ,     ,        . , ,    ,  .  .

----------


## Raspberry

> , ,       18  2011.(    ,     ),     26.08.2008-05.09.2008   ,  01.10.2008-28.08.2009.   ,  2010.    .     14  2011.(  14.09.2011  140).   ,           ( 01  2011). 
>  /  2011 .: 
>  7 053
>  17 241 
>  17 242
>  17 241
>  17 241
>  17 242
>  17 241
>  17 241.     127 742. ,     ,        . , ,    ,  .  .


(7053+2+17241*7)/(14+28+31+30+31+30+31+31)=127742/226=565,23*140=79132,20 -

----------


## elena19111988

+2 ?

----------


## elena19111988

, )))    :Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------


## elena19111988

,           ,          (  140 )   ,        .

----------

> 


    (,       )



> 


   ?

----------


## elena19111988

...,    ,

----------


## Raspberry

> ...,    ,


     .

----------

,          50..,      ?     ?
 ,   ,   ,   ,    ,   . (   .)  ?

----------


## Lyubov K

> !!!  ,       /   .


*
 !


*     !!!!!

----------

., ,  .     )

----------

> ?


,    , 
   ,     ,    .

----------

, !!

----------


## Olani

> ,     12  ( )    .


!
    ))     16  2011   16    .      ,      -           6 ,         (   2  10 )     100%     ?  :Redface:

----------


## Raspberry

> (   2  10 )     100%


.  :yes:

----------


## Olani

:Smilie:  !

----------


## ITALIA

. , ,    .    6 ,  1  2011.    .
       2012.         ? ,       3 ....  ./  2011. 15000.
 .

----------


## Raspberry

, ..    2010-2011 .   :yes:

----------


## 1984

!!!
     2007.         2009.,        08.02.2010.       (/   2012.).
 ,        :
1.          ?
   -?   / ( 2008   2009)?         ( 2009.   2010. -   567,70 .)? 
2.        .    (   -)?    (9341)?   4388,67.?

        08.02.10.  19.05.11.:
 2009.      19 080,50  28.
 2009.           16 398,93  31.
 2009.         9 550,64   22.
 2009.            11 100,96   20.
 2009.          19789,70    30.
 2009.          16 348,02   26.
 2009.         4 240,65   13 .
 2009.   2010. 0 . 0 .
: 96 509,40 .             170 .
     96 509,40 / 170 . =567,70.

 !!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!  !!!!!!

----------


## ITALIA

..        ,         ??  :Frown: 
    ,      2011,      11.    1,   ???
.

----------


## Raspberry

*ITALIA*,     ,      , ..  3 .    ?



> ,      2011,     11.    1,   ???
> .


.    .  :yes:

----------


## Raspberry

*1984*,   2-  -   1-   .    2- -  ,    , ..   



> 4388,67.

----------


## ITALIA

> *ITALIA*,     ,      , ..  3 .    ?
> ,   .      .      ?  
> 
> 
> .    .


  ? :Smilie:    -  ?
  ,   ? ./ 15000,     .

----------


## Raspberry

.   .  :yes:  -     .
   /   15000 .,     45000/90*140

----------


## ITALIA

> .   .  -     .
>    /   15000 .,     45000/90*140




.
 -     ?     , ..     :Smilie:  
           ,     ????

----------


## 1984

Raspberry,  ,    (  )?

----------


## 1984

Raspberry,     -     12  ,       (     )?  -    ?

----------

*1984*, .      255-   375   .

----------

> ,     ????

----------

Raspberry,  !!!!!!!!
   ,  ,  !!!!!
 !!!
  ,  ,      2     .    624 ,         .   ....   ,    ,      ,       2 ?   4388    (567,70*40%*30,4 = 6903.)????
 !!!

----------


## Raspberry

-   (    ),   , .. 40%     .   375 .  :yes: 



> Raspberry,    )  )


 .

----------


## 1984

Raspberry,    )  )

----------

> -


 ,          60%  , ..   5 ?

----------

> 


  :yes:

----------


## ole_777

!   .
    2012. (   01.03.12)    .    .      01.12.2010. ..        ,     ,        01.01.2011. 
  12 .   01.03.2011  29.02.2012.     ,      .
/  146000.
146000/366*140=55847.     .
     1,5  = 146000/366*30,4*40%=4850,71 . .
:
 1.  ?
 2.         1,5 ?     ?       5-     ?
 3.           ? 
     .   !

----------


## Raspberry

> 1.  ?


  :yes:   .



> 1,5 ?


              (   )      ,    .




> ?


.




> 5-     ?


  . 10    ,   .   /   -.




> 3.           ?


.

----------


## soroka32

! , .  05.2010      ,   2011      .  2007-06.2010      , /  2009-370..,   2010 - 105..  1  2011       ,  5000 .     .  26.10.2011-09.11.2011   ( ) 30    ,  .                .     ,   ,        .  !

----------


## Raspberry

*soroka32*,     . :Speaking:

----------


## ITALIA

.    ,    2012.   ,         28 , ..  .     ,    28   , ..         -    ,         .......  ,     ,    .   ,      ???  .

----------


## Raspberry

, , .  :Frown:

----------


## ITALIA

> , , .


. :Frown:

----------

!
        .
     30  2011.     01  2009.        ?

----------

1  2011.

----------

.      01.12.10  30.11.11???

----------



----------

> 



!

----------

, .
1-  -27.04.2010  13.09.2010  14.09.10  29.09.10
     1-  -  30.09.2010  06.12.2011
    1-    -2
-2 (  )  27.07.11.  13.12.11 -   01.07.09  30.06.2010     - 159 178,60
 14.12.11     1,5   (2).     ?     ?      "".   , !!!!!

----------

, ,   .

 !

----------


## Raspberry

> "".


  ,        - 375 .

----------

> ,        - 375 .


  .
   65000.  65000/12 * 40% = 2 166,67
   2 194,33   2 194,33 (. 2011 )
?
     (    1,5 )    2 194,33 ?

----------

> ,        - 375 .


  ,               .    ,     -     . ,  ...

----------


## Kryshon29

19    ,   2010     ,           .     ,        2009 ,       2009 ?

----------


## Raspberry

> 2009


.  2    12    .

----------

> .  2    12    .


  ,          -       .       . ,             ?
(      5,     5  -  ,   12     -    5  ?).

----------


## Raspberry

> ,             ?


   ? .

----------


## Raspberry

> (    1,5 )    2 194,33 ?


.   . .  :Wink:

----------

> ? .


,   .          ? (  -     ).

----------


## Raspberry

**,    



> ? .


    = 2- .     1- =    ,   .  :yes:

----------

,     /-   ?     ?

----------


## Raspberry

> ,     /-   ?     ?


   .

----------

:Smilie:  !
             /.  ,  .

----------


## Raspberry

> ,  .


.  :yes:

----------


## ...

!    .     12 ,   .   12   2         .       365     ?

----------


## Raspberry

> ?


.  :yes:

----------


## ...

!

----------


## ITALIA

.   ,     ,     .   1 2006,   27 2012.
-, ,   1.01.12.   .    ,  15000.    ?
-,       28, .. 30 ,     ,   ,     1   -   . 
 , ,      ,    ? , .   :Frown:

----------


## Raspberry

> ?


.   .



> 


  .




> ,


255-, 343-,  ,    - .  :Frown:

----------


## ITALIA

> .


     .        30    ,       ???

----------

30  2012 .  2- ,          .     -            ,     2- .       .       .     . .

----------


## ks-77

?
      -        " "-      ?

----------


## Raspberry

> " "-      ?


 ?  :Wink:        .  :Big Grin:

----------


## ks-77

,  ., -  01.04.2012  20.08.2012-     01.04.2011  30.03.12?
       21.08.12 -       (    .   ),  , :Dezl:

----------


## Raspberry

> 21.08.12 -


01.08.11 - 31.07.12,   , , ,   .  :yes:

----------


## ks-77

> ,   .


  -      8 ?
( 8 / 8 )*30.4*40%, ?

----------


## mos-mo

,  ,    .
 , * .*
   , !
   !

----------


## Raspberry

> ( 8 / 8 )*30.4*40%, ?


.  :yes:

----------


## UserKat

!
,        11 ,  12     ,  15   26,  27         1,5 .   ?  ,      1,5     27.12,        5  ?

----------


## Raspberry

> ?


.




> 1,5     27.12,        5  ?


.  :yes:

----------


## ITALIA

> .     . .


  , .

----------


## UserKat

> .
> 
> .


,    !

----------


## 98

.     2008          .   2011      ( ).     ,        2010 .       2009, 2010      ,          ,           1.5 .   ?

----------


## Raspberry

> ?


.    .  :yes:

----------


## RitaR

!

     . 2010.  . 2011.  .       2011.
    .
    13.12.2011.,      29.11.2011.
    ...

, , -   :
1) ""    ,    .
          "" , ??

2)    ""           ( .  .)? 
    2011.,           , ??

3)     13        13-  (..  140     29.11.  12.12), ??

 , !

----------


## Raspberry

> "" , ??


.




> 2011.,           , ??


.



> 13        13-  (..  140     29.11.  12.12), ??


.   140 .  :yes:

----------


## RitaR

> .   140 .


 ?!
, -    ... 
 -      ...

      01  (    ), 
 13-         01           12-  -   ,     ,  ?!  :Redface: 

            .......

----------


## Raspberry

> 13-         01           12-  -   ,     ,  ?!


 .




> , -    ... 
>  -      ...


,      . ,    01.12.11.




> .......


    ...,  .  :Big Grin:

----------


## RitaR

!!!!!

----------


## 98

> .    .


  .       ,            1.5     2011         2009 2010 ,        ,               .      ,   ,             1.5 ?   ,              ,       ?     ,           ,   -       ,      .  .

----------


## Raspberry

> ,              ,       ?


.




> ,   ,             1.5 ?


255-   343-.



> ,            1.5     2011        2009 2010 ,        ,


.

----------

!     30.12.2011 ,        01.11.09 ,   01.10.2011         ,            ?    ?,                  1,09,2011,    ?

----------

> ?


     .  ,   -




> 1,09,2011,    ?


.     .  

,    -    - 2011

----------

!

----------

4  17.01.2011

----------

15000+ 15000/38   *140 ?

----------

38    ?

----------

38

----------

?   15000  ?
,       ,     - 38   ?

----------


## ludochka

-          ?
 ?

   ,   :
  03.01.2012,    ,     
      2 
2010  -     / + 2011  
((44000 ..  2  + 22000    22 )+(28000    2  + 14000    22 )) /730  140 = *179506,85*  
   ,      ...
 ?

  - ,  4    
 ? , ,   4
 ?

  ...   ,        , ? .2.2 . 13  255-...        ,   ,      , ..

----------


## ludochka

, -    415    ,       

   -      ,        ? (  )

----------

, !!!
 1  2011     . 10    .
     .    ,      ,    ,         -   (  ?).   2009   2010   .
    : 
    ? 
           -    1/2?

----------

> -    1/2?


  -     
  -   ,      .    ,   ,      ,  ..
       -

----------

2012    :  415000  463000 . ????

----------

415

----------


## 07121978

, ,        09.11.2011  23.01.2012,      159 178,60  2009-2010 .          2   24.01.2012
1.     ?
2.  ,     ,    ""     ,   "" ,   2012.       2011  2010?

----------


## 505

> 1.     ?
> 2.  ,     ,    ""     ,   "" ,   2012.       2011  2010?


1. , 
2.   , ..

----------

!!!!   ,  ....
     2007.         2009.,        10.02.2010. 
      (/   2012.).
    ,     :
1.      "-"?

1.1    ,    . .  , ..  2008   2009? .. .  .    ,    09.?

1.2.          ( 2009.   2010. -   567,70 .)? 

        08.02.10.  19.05.11.:
 2009.      19 080,50  28.
 2009.           16 398,93  31.
 2009.         9 550,64   22.
 2009.            11 100,96   20.
 2009.          19789,70    30.
 2009.          16 348,02   26.
 2009.         4 240,65   13 .
 2009.   2010. 0 . 0 .
: 96 509,40 .             170 .
     96 509,40 / 170 . =567,70.

2.   .    

2.1.     ,     .  1 , ..  - 2009.   2010. -  567,70 .*40%?

2.2.    10 000? 

3.       ""       . 2  /?    ?

4.         2007-2008?

5.     ..

 !!!!

----------


## Raspberry

> 1.      "-"?





> 


  :yes: 



> 2.   .





> 10 000?


  :yes: 



> ""       . 2  /?    ?


       2007-2008.




> 2007-2008?


 .  :yes: 



> ..


255-, 375 , 343-  :yes:

----------


## xyliganka

, .  :              2011 .          , .      ,     .             /     .   ,      /.   ,         ?

----------



----------


## xyliganka

?   .        ,      .   - ,       ?

----------

.      .   -

----------

,    ,  ,      3 ,        30000.            ,  ,       ???

----------


## Raspberry

.     , ..      2012       .  :yes:

----------

> .     , ..      2012       .


  ,           2012,       ?

----------

> 2012,       ?


  2012   : -  -
-,         1          ** 
- -         (2010  2011),       ** 

        -

----------

> 2012   : -  -
> -,         1          ** 
> - -         (2010  2011),       ** 
> 
>         -


,    ,   ,     "  "

----------


## Raspberry

> 1


, ,      -         .





> ** ,  , ..., **


  :yes:      -  .

----------

.     8  2011. 27  2011      5  .       .      3   ,       23000,     25000.  17  2011      .        ,         3 .     -    2012.          .    ,   ,    .       ,    .       ?               ?

----------

120-130 . .
 12405,32    .
                11    1,5  .
  ,     ,  / -       .

----------

:Smilie:

----------

!      2011     .    31 2012.    11000,   1 28 .     ,   25000?  ?   ,  ,    ?  , ;(    ?

----------


## ole_777

! ,  .      10.02.12.   11.03.12     .       :
/   7500.,   3572.,   11072.
       30.
11072/30*140=51669,33. ? 
     .

----------



----------

> !      2011     .    31 2012.    11000,   1 28 .     ,   25000?  ?   ,  ,    ?  , ;(    ?

----------


## ole_777

> 


  7500/20*140=52500. ?

----------



----------


## ole_777

** ,  !!!!   :Smilie:

----------


## Alisca

,    :      16  2011  03.05.2012 (140 ).  4 ,     . ,     6 ,         , .. 
(4611+15%)*24/730 = 174,33 .  (  )
 2011 . 16 . - (4611+15%)/31=171.05 .,
171.05*16 = 2736,80 . 

 ?

----------


## 9706

,     :
  2008    ,  10      ,       .   36000= ,           ,     13825.        2011        ,       160  ,          .          ,     ,    ,   10399,  ?          ?         ,     13825,     ?

----------

